# Dr. Drew's Life Changers - Black Hair



## naturalmanenyc (Nov 11, 2011)

"Good Hair" discussion on Dr. Drew, feat. Kim Coles and YouTuber Himay10nence

http://ow.ly/7r6qR

Airs next week 11/15
http://www.lctv.com/episodes/good-hair-debate-part-1-and-2/

As I have said before, I'm glad that she is becoming so popular.  She is extremely bright, seems like a good mom and she is brutally honest (which I prefer).  I subscribed to her in 2009 and have seen most of her videos, the majority of which are not about hair.

I always was afraid she would wreck while trying to make videos and drive.  For a long time she would not wear her seat belt and a lot of posters convinced her to start using it.

If she had a t.v. show, I'd watch it.  She is down to earth, to me, and her use of profanity does not bother me.  In fact, she only tends to use profanity when upset rather than just in her day to day talking to her subscribers.

She is right about natural hair, having been natural herself off and on for over 20 years.  It is a learning process and if you do not have the time to learn to care for it, it can be a pain to deal with.  

I like her sister too (YouTube - JhenelleDeNa HAIR Experience! 3-15-10) and found her first. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BCoAXB3rqXc


----------



## naturalTAN (Nov 11, 2011)

This is gonna be good. I wanna know what brand of hair Himay uses.  It looks really good.


----------



## Theresamonet (Nov 11, 2011)

Hyma10nence on Dr. Drew?!?! 


I HAVE to see this.


----------



## naturalmanenyc (Nov 11, 2011)

I did not even know he had a daytime show.  I remember him from those celeb rehab shows.


----------



## sistatv (Nov 11, 2011)

From that clip it seems clear that they are editing the show clips for shock value and ratings. 

I can't stand Dr. Drew...


----------



## BostonMaria (Nov 11, 2011)

Wow I can't believe that YouTuber got on Dr Drew! I wonder if she'll swear at him LOL I'm sure he asked her to come on for shock value. I have to watch this. 


Sent from my fancy iPhone using LHCF


----------



## JFemme (Nov 11, 2011)

Oh lawd, say it aint so....erplexed


----------



## SmilingElephant (Nov 11, 2011)

Wow.


----------



## chebaby (Nov 11, 2011)

out of all the damn people in the world..................


----------



## nicki6 (Nov 11, 2011)

Subscribing for the commentary and aftermath


----------



## faithVA (Nov 11, 2011)

This thread should be off the chain. Will it get locked on Tuesday? Will have to wait and see. Subscribing.


----------



## jwhitley6 (Nov 11, 2011)

Wow....This should be interesting.


----------



## tiffers (Nov 11, 2011)

I'm not hip and don't watch Youtube videos often... who is Himay10nence and why does bringing her up have potential lock-ablity?


----------



## runwaydream (Nov 11, 2011)

wth?! is that that chick from youtube?! she dont even be havin that many views tho... i'm dumbfounded


----------



## Tiye (Nov 11, 2011)

tiffers said:


> I'm not hip and don't watch Youtube videos often... who is Himay10nence and why does bringing her up have potential lock-ablity?



For example ... see http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=579719



runwaydream said:


> wth?! is that that chick from youtube?! she dont even be havin that many views tho... i'm dumbfounded



She said she's been doing speaking engagements (I'm a subscriber).

Besides you don't need that many views - you just need Dr Drew or a staffer to watch.

The show should be interesting.

I didn't realize any thread's about Himay (I don't know how to spell the rest of it) had been locked.


----------



## naturalmanenyc (Nov 11, 2011)

I beg to differ.

85,000 + views http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0XGq18RKM2w&feature=related

another 85,000 + views http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y6aoGsvDMfU&feature=related



runwaydream said:


> wth?! is that that chick from youtube?! she dont even be havin that many views tho... i'm dumbfounded


----------



## LovelyNaps26 (Nov 11, 2011)

...with surprise guest Nikki Dior.


----------



## runwaydream (Nov 11, 2011)

naturalmanenyc said:


> I beg to differ.
> 
> 85,000 + views http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0XGq18RKM2w&feature=related
> 
> another 85,000 + views http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y6aoGsvDMfU&feature=related




oh ok, i stand corrected. guess its just the videos i've seen.


----------



## ezina (Nov 11, 2011)

What network is Dr. Drew on and what time (E.T.) on Tuesday does it start?


----------



## AlwaysNatural (Nov 11, 2011)

Oh hell no... Lmao #dead


----------



## LovelyNaps26 (Nov 11, 2011)

I mean not Curly Nikki? I know not everyone is a fan but c'mon not Kimmaytube? He wants black women to duke it out and knows that some of the well known youtubers/bloggers won't fit the bill. smh.


----------



## MyInvisibleChyrsalis (Nov 11, 2011)

Whàáâãäåttt?!!!

sent from the nebula quadrant 2-4-niner-foxtrot


----------



## hola_lo2002 (Nov 11, 2011)

You know what? I'm only asking myself 1 question. I don't see caucasian women talk bad or classify certain types of hair among them, so why should we??? Hair is just hair and we should all embrace what we have no matter what


----------



## beebstt (Nov 11, 2011)

why is dr. drew doing so many black topics? does he have black producers or something??


----------



## Amerie123 (Nov 11, 2011)

This is not gonna be good... AT ALL!!! ESP the false self-hating comment.


----------



## Theresamonet (Nov 11, 2011)

hola_lo2002 said:


> You know what? I'm only asking myself 1 question. *I don't see caucasian women talk bad or classify certain types of hair among them*, so why should we??? Hair is just hair and we should all embrace what we have no matter what



They have it bad with the blond vs brunette vs the red head step child, though. 

They don't have nearly as much diversity as far as hair textures as we do. If they did, I'm sure they'd have many of our issues. I don't think it's fair to compare us to caucasian women.


----------



## menina (Nov 11, 2011)

oh my oh wow ...


----------



## growinghealthyhair (Nov 11, 2011)

Wow lol. x10


----------



## Raspberry (Nov 11, 2011)

Theresamonet said:


> They have it bad with the blond vs brunette vs the red head step child, though.
> 
> They don't have nearly as much diversity as far as hair textures as we do. If they did, I'm sure they'd have many of our issues. I don't think it's fair to compare us to caucasian women.



True. Also it's fairly easy for white women with waves and curls hair to keep their hair straightened on a  daily basis, of course you see some damage with heat and dyes (actually if you pay attention you'll notice a lot of damaged Caucasian hair on a daily basis) but they can still retain length overall.. just not the same level of cultural baggage or frustration with hair.


----------



## Kimgirl50 (Nov 11, 2011)

LMAOOO. Right on time ironic
I guess the best revenge Is success.





ETA: but this is soo weird. She said it herself she's not a hair person. I mean does she even have tuts


----------



## naturalmanenyc (Nov 11, 2011)

She is not a hair person and does not do hair tutorials but she has been natural for like 20 years.  She definitely has had hair struggles which I think qualifies her to speak on topic.

Recent video of her natural hair:  http://youtu.be/ojICUAdLr3k



Kimgirl50 said:


> LMAOOO. Right on time ironic
> I guess the best revenge Is success.
> 
> ETA: but this is soo weird. She said it herself she's not a hair person. I mean does she even have tuts


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 11, 2011)

LovelyNaps26 said:


> ...with surprise guest Nikki Dior.


----------



## Kimgirl50 (Nov 11, 2011)

naturalmanenyc said:


> She is not a hair person and does not do hair tutorials but she has been natural for like 20 years.  She definitely has had hair struggles which I think qualifies her to speak on topic.
> 
> Recent video of her natural hair:  http://youtu.be/ojICUAdLr3k



Hmmm can I honestly say I'm scared tho. 
She seems real. She seems very blunt. And anyone can speak on hair if they have it on their head I suppose but that's not really her niche. They're are some amazing hair bloggers with beautiful hair that I'd rather she get shine but (shrug) I'm happy she's getting this opportunity and I'll def be tuning in.


----------



## LongCurlz (Nov 11, 2011)

I hope she will control that mouth of hers, Dr.Drew dont wanna hear thisthat....


----------



## AmyRose92 (Nov 11, 2011)

hola_lo2002 said:


> You know what? I'm only asking myself 1 question. I don't see caucasian women talk bad or classify certain types of hair among them, so why should we??? Hair is just hair and we should all embrace what we have no matter what



Actually I have seen Caucasian women shun certain curlies. But since African American history (or any history where colonialism, slavery, etc. is involved) is marred by social stratification and this need to be accepted in society dominated by Caucasians, colorism and hair issues play a huge part in our culture, unfortunately.  Hair isn't just hair for many cultures, and not just blacks. Hair has its own social identity attached to it.


----------



## LaughingOctopus (Nov 11, 2011)

I pray that the coonery remains to a minimum.


----------



## AmyRose92 (Nov 11, 2011)

LaughingOctopus said:


> I pray that the coonery remains to a minimum.


 
lol With Himay10nence there? I guess you can say it'll be expected


----------



## AmyRose92 (Nov 11, 2011)

Here's a longer preview:
http://www.lctv.com/2011/11/11/good-hair-debate-parts-1-and-2/

ETA: Goodness, one of the natural women just compared wigs to hats and didn't see how they can protect our hair.  Sometimes I'm just amazed at the misinformation and misconceptions black women have about their own hair.


----------



## LaughingOctopus (Nov 11, 2011)

How do you all feel about the complexes of the black community being aired on television?

I'm noticing a trend. Tyra did several, Anderson did a show, and now Dr. Drew is back at it again.

Yay? Nay? I'm conflicted.


----------



## MizzBrown (Nov 11, 2011)

LovelyNaps26 said:


> I mean not Curly Nikki? I know not everyone is a fan but c'mon not Kimmaytube? He wants black women to duke it out and knows that some of the well known youtubers/bloggers won't fit the bill. smh.


 
Curly Nikki's credibility has been shot. There's threads about how she's been stealing folks commentary for use on her site. Other stuff too...

Can yall just wait til some folks get home from work on Tues to read the commentary before yall get the thread poofed?


----------



## destine2grow (Nov 11, 2011)

This is going to be good!!!!


----------



## empressri (Nov 11, 2011)

LaughingOctopus said:


> How do you all feel about the complexes of the black community being aired on television?
> 
> I'm noticing a trend. Tyra did several, Anderson did a show, and now Dr. Drew is back at it again.
> 
> Yay? Nay? I'm conflicted.



I personally think they do it because of the drama aspect and they know that folks will be watching. It's all business. No matter the bullsh*t that ensues in the process, honestly.


----------



## French Rouge (Nov 11, 2011)

LovelyNaps26 said:


> ...with surprise guest Nikki Dior.



That gif ....


----------



## destine2grow (Nov 11, 2011)

LaughingOctopus said:


> How do you all feel about the complexes of the black community being aired on television?
> 
> I'm noticing a trend. Tyra did several, Anderson did a show, and now Dr. Drew is back at it again.
> 
> Yay? Nay? I'm conflicted.


 
Its a Nay for me.


----------



## HappilyLiberal (Nov 11, 2011)

tiffers said:


> I'm not hip and don't watch Youtube videos often... who is Himay10nence and why does bringing her up have potential lock-ablity?



For starters, every other word out of her mouth is a curse word.  It's a good thing his show is taped and edited.


----------



## HappilyLiberal (Nov 11, 2011)

LovelyNaps26 said:


> ...*with surprise guest Nikki Dior.  *


----------



## DrC (Nov 12, 2011)

hola_lo2002 said:


> You know what? I'm only asking myself 1 question. I don't see caucasian women talk bad or classify certain types of hair among them, so why should we??? Hair is just hair and we should all embrace what we have no matter what



I have.  *blondes and brunettes*
There are dudes I've ran across who only date and respond to blondes.  Sounds famiilar to the black men who only date light skinned/mixed women.


----------



## NaeChail (Nov 12, 2011)

MizzBrown said:


> Curly Nikki's credibility has been shot. There's threads about how she's been stealing folks commentary for use on her site. Other stuff too...
> 
> Can yall just wait til some folks get home from work on Tues to read the commentary before yall get the thread poofed?



More on this shakiness of Nikki's cred? Please? 

Sent from my pretty red Inspire, excuse the typos!


----------



## Kn0ttyByNatur3 (Nov 12, 2011)

This outta be good.... Lol....i'm ready!


----------



## Anakinsmomma (Nov 12, 2011)

I'll be here Tuesday with


----------



## natural_one (Nov 12, 2011)

This makes me mad... I swear Black women are becoming a side show..

His show is called Life Changers. Whose life is he going to change? and how? by giving them a relaxer or doing a BC? WTF?? 

This is just another thing being bought into mainstream that makes us look a little more "crazy".


----------



## mscocoface (Nov 12, 2011)

This could go one of two ways......


----------



## guyanesesista (Nov 12, 2011)

Oh Lawd. I was here. Tis' all


----------



## My Friend (Nov 12, 2011)

Well, Himay said she was going international...


----------



## My Friend (Nov 12, 2011)

LovelyNaps26 said:


> ...with surprise guest Nikki Dior.


 


I love this gif


----------



## princessnad (Nov 12, 2011)

First of all, this is going to be terrible.  I never liked her vid that everybody thought was "keeping it real".  She sounded bitter, uninformed and ignorant. 



naturalmanenyc said:


> I beg to differ.
> 
> 85,000 + views http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0XGq18RKM2w&feature=related
> 
> another 85,000 + views http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y6aoGsvDMfU&feature=related


 And these vids certainly aren't impressing me with her hair.



LaughingOctopus said:


> I pray that the coonery remains to a minimum.


  But you know it won't.  It's going to be coonery times a hundred million trillion.


Why are we happy this is happening, again?


----------



## BEAUTYU2U (Nov 12, 2011)

Just seen a video ..... wow. This will NOT be good.


----------



## bludaydreamer (Nov 12, 2011)

Personally I am glad Himay10ence (sic) is going to be on the show. She is one of the few women with natural hair who isn't all about it. Her hair is just a part of her life. If you can stand the cursing, she is very intelligent and often has great points. I believe she is going to add some diversity to the conversation. Honestly isn't that where we are trying to go - to a place when our hair is not what defines us. 

Kim Coles - she is there because she went natural after watching youtube. She even has a channel talking about her natural hair journey. 

Like it or not, hair is a big part of our identity and culture. Most of the black female youtube channels have something to do with hair.  I am sure that this show is not going to be all sunshine and roses, but it is what it is. Maybe outsiders will think we are crazy or they will understand the significance of hair in our community.


----------



## Gin&Tonic (Nov 12, 2011)

runwaydream said:


> wth?! is that that chick from youtube?! she dont even be havin that many views tho... i'm dumbfounded



She does manage to be low level and crass. The folks in Tv land love to promote the worst example of black woman.


----------



## Gin&Tonic (Nov 12, 2011)

DrC said:


> I have.  *blondes and brunettes*
> There are dudes I've ran across who only date and respond to blondes.  Sounds famiilar to the black men who only date light skinned/mixed women.



Not the same. A bottle of color can fix the white girl problem. Our problems stem from white supremacy, generations of mistreatment and ridicule and some self hate. Black hair is unique to only black people so we were shamed for it. This issue should not be hashed out in front of whites. Why let them pop their collars at out expense ?


----------



## Mizz Diamonds (Nov 12, 2011)

Why are Black issues becoming public fodder especially Black women issues. I. didn't mind it on Tyra show or Oprah but Dr. (rehab guy) Drew? Like wtf? Every year it seems to get more and more worse.


----------



## DirtyJerzeyGirly (Nov 12, 2011)

He did this on purpose. He just want to see black people act a [email protected] fool

Typical.


----------



## DirtyJerzeyGirly (Nov 12, 2011)

LovelyNaps26 said:


> I mean not Curly Nikki? I know not everyone is a fan but c'mon not Kimmaytube? He wants black women to duke it out and knows that some of the well known youtubers/bloggers won't fit the bill. smh.





beebstt said:


> why is dr. drew doing so many black topics? does he have black producers or something??





natural_one said:


> This makes me mad... I swear Black women are becoming a side show..
> 
> His show is called Life Changers. Whose life is he going to change? and how? by giving them a relaxer or doing a BC? WTF??
> 
> This is just another thing being bought into mainstream that makes us look a little more "crazy".



...........................


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Nov 12, 2011)

I won't be able to see it unless one of you ladies fix a link. I think America loves to see the black women struggle with something they have succeeded in winning against. I for one am going to learn how to not be so OCD about my hair.


----------



## cami88 (Nov 12, 2011)

He could have chosen any other youtuber who is knowledgable about hair--not that they even have to be well known--but of course, its all about ratings. What a shame that she was chosen to be the mouthpiece of the yt natural hair community.


----------



## Mathewmn (Nov 12, 2011)

I happen to be a fan of himay10nance, I went to the first "Restoring self esteem in queens" conference in chicago with her and queennaturalbrauty from youtube also. 
Yes she has a vulgar mouth but I forgot she even cursed because in person she didn't at all. I cant wait to see the show 
Sent from my SGH-T849 using SGH-T849


----------



## KurlyNinja (Nov 12, 2011)

Great... just another reason for white people to come up to me and tell me that they "understand" they black struggle and think I'm doing the "right thing" because I'm natural. -_-


----------



## dachsies_rule! (Nov 12, 2011)

Mathewmn said:


> I happen to be a fan of himay10nance, I went to the first "Restoring self esteem in queens" conference in chicago with her and queennaturalbrauty from youtube also.
> Yes she has a vulgar mouth but I forgot she even cursed because in person she didn't at all. I cant wait to see the show
> Sent from my SGH-T849 using SGH-T849



Exactly! People forget that youtube videos don't define someones entire personality and style. Folks here have put her in a box of who they think she is, but they don't realize that she is intelligent, knowledgeable and well-spoken...she does have a job, a business and has raised children. Please give her some credit for being a grown a$$ woman with common sense!


----------



## Wanderland (Nov 12, 2011)

I guess.  I just wish it was from a hair advocacy position.  Where are our representatives about *black hair*?  

BUT looking from the actual clip, it seems there is a variety of opinions and not just hers.


----------



## ms-gg (Nov 12, 2011)

I'm not too sure HE went out and recruited HER:







But I could be wrong...


http://www.lctv.com/be-on-the-show/#Beauty


----------



## Southernbella. (Nov 12, 2011)

Miryoku said:


> Great... just another reason for white people to come up to me and tell me that they "understand" they black struggle and think I'm doing the "right thing" because I'm natural. -_-



This hasn't happened to me in person, but it has online. I've had black AND white posters talk about how society needs to understand what black women have to "go through", and how they feel sorry for women with natural hair (this was in response to a black woman on a reality show who wore her hair in a fro during the course of taping). 

I was like WTF? I enjoy my natural hair (as hard as that is to believe), and I prefer to wear it in its natural texture. I don't WANT to wear it straight every day, and I don't believe straight is better. I absolutely cannot STAND the idea that I deserve pity because my hair is nappy.

So of course this bird is going to go on this show and talk all about the natural struggle and how nappy hair is so bad that it makes her get on YT and curse and neckroll, and how we HAVE to wear wigs and weaves because otherwise, our naps won't grow and we'd be walking around looking like Ceely or some ish.

Enough! Seriously. Some of us really do love our damn hair and don't need lacefronts and Yaki and flat irons and the comforting busom of pitying white women in order to make our natural lives easier. Where is the forum for us? When do we get some shine? 

**** outta here with that mess. I wouldn't watch this coonery if you paid me. But I will be reading the thread.


----------



## transitioning? (Nov 12, 2011)

Sit down Dr.Drew you are not black. He needs to mind his own gosh darn business.


----------



## niqu92 (Nov 12, 2011)

omg....
i just hope this doesnt give the same results as chris rock's Good Hair, leaving white ppl thinking we all have weaves and crap like that


----------



## Gin&Tonic (Nov 12, 2011)

dachsies_rule! said:


> Exactly! People forget that youtube videos don't define someones entire personality and style. Folks here have put her in a box of who they think she is, but they don't realize that she is intelligent, knowledgeable and well-spoken...she does have a job, a business and has raised children. Please give her some credit for being a grown a$$ woman with common sense!



Can't give her too much credit. You tube is a very public forum . Anyone with  common sense would not represent themselves that way. I guess she thinks because she does not use her real name, she can be ghetto like that. Anyone with common sense would know better.


----------



## la mosca (Nov 12, 2011)

*Facepalm*

So the "age old debate" is "why African American women love their hair"?  Mmkay.

Oh well, I LOL'd when the music started playing in the preview.


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (Nov 12, 2011)

LovelyNaps26 said:


> ...with surprise guest Nikki Dior.


----------



## allmundjoi (Nov 12, 2011)

How about the author of The Science of Black hair? She would have been great. Probably she is deemed to intelligent and tame...no ratings like coon ratings huh?


----------



## HoneyCurlz (Nov 12, 2011)

natural_one said:


> This makes me mad... *I swear Black women are becoming a side show..*
> 
> His show is called Life Changers. Whose life is he going to change? and how? by giving them a relaxer or doing a BC? WTF??
> 
> This is just another thing being bought into mainstream that makes us look a little more "crazy".


 
Sadly to say but you are right! 

We are getting to the point that anytime someone shoves a mic in our faces we need to talk about hair, skin color or not having a man! 

I am starting to understand why people think that the WORST possible thing you can be in life is a black person...we make being black sound sooooo tragic w/all of our issues! 

...and we are not even getting anything for this besides an even worse reputation.


----------



## GIJane (Nov 12, 2011)

Gin&Tonic said:


> Can't give her too much credit. You tube is a very public forum . Anyone with common sense would not represent themselves that way. I guess she thinks because she does not use her real name, she can be ghetto like that. Anyone with common sense would know better.


 
womp womp


----------



## Ogoma (Nov 12, 2011)

HoneyCurlz said:


> Sadly to say but you are right!
> 
> We are getting to the point that anytime someone shoves a mic in our faces we need to talk about hair, skin color or not having a man!
> 
> ...




IKR! I think people conflate pity with love and respect. Constantly victimizing oneself to get pity from white feminists/womanist/allies is not the same as getting respect. 

I will never forget reading a panel discussion where a white feminist stated she has considered not dating black men so she doesn't take them away from black women. I know she meant well, but it was all kinds of condescending. I think that was the beginning of the end for me. I don't want to be pitied or condescended to; I am a black woman with a fantastic life.


----------



## jada1111 (Nov 12, 2011)

dachsies_rule! said:


> Exactly! People forget that youtube videos don't define someones entire personality and style.* Folks here have put her in a box of who they think she is, but they don't realize that she is intelligent, knowledgeable and well-spoken...she does have a job, a business and has raised children. Please give her some credit for being a grown a$$ woman with common sense!*



Co-sign ^^^THIS^^^!!!  ALL OF IT!!!!!    

Do your thang Himay10nence!!!!!


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Nov 12, 2011)

^^^  No one wants her to fail.   Maybe folks want her to be a little more positive and talk with less curse words.   I have to give her credit for getting on national TV.  She's doing her thing.


----------



## SmilingElephant (Nov 12, 2011)

Miryoku said:


> Great... just another reason for white people to come up to me and tell me that they "understand" they black struggle and think I'm doing the "right thing" because I'm natural. -_-



That's what I'M sayin!

I'm not even trippin that it's Himay10nence on the show...im trippin bc its as if America is making a us (Black women) out of a spectacle.

Honestly...i understand where Himay10nence is coming from...i saw the videos posted on here..i came up around ppl like her (i'm southern/hood...whatever)...and even tho she speaks vulgar on YT...i get where she's coming from...but its still setting up a division for US to be talking about "good hair"...know what i mean?....i can't watch too much of her bc my ears start hurtin...but she is funny!

I just hate feeling like an alien in America...what are we..science experiments?!erplexed


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Nov 12, 2011)

I think the show has potential to be very informative however i have a feeling that it won't go in the direction it should/could by any stretch of the imagination


----------



## BayAreaDream (Nov 12, 2011)

Just subscribed.


----------



## Raspberry (Nov 12, 2011)

Ogoma said:


> IKR! I think people conflate pity with love and respect. Constantly victimizing oneself to get pity from white feminists/womanist/allies is not the same as getting respect.
> 
> *I will never forget reading a panel discussion where a white feminist stated she has considered not dating black men so she doesn't take them away from black women.* I know she meant well, but it was all kinds of condescending. I think that was the beginning of the end for me. I don't want to be pitied or condescended to; I am a black woman with a fantastic life.



Stooooooooooopppp


----------



## natural_one (Nov 12, 2011)

dachsies_rule! said:


> Exactly! People forget that youtube videos don't define someones entire personality and style. Folks here have *put her in a box of who they think she is*, but they don't realize that she is intelligent, knowledgeable and well-spoken...she does have a job, a business and has raised children. Please give her some credit for being a grown a$$ woman with common sense!



dachsies_rule!  But that is a box she created by presenting herself the way she does on youtube. Based on her videos, I would never know she was intelligent, knowledgeable and well-spoken. Am I just supposed to assume that even though  my only "interaction" with her is her youtube videos?


----------



## Kerryann (Nov 12, 2011)

*Me just a tek a seat and ah nyam my*  *waiting fi di blowuptuation*


----------



## RocStar (Nov 12, 2011)

transitioning? said:


> Sit down Dr.Drew you are not black. He needs to mind his own gosh darn business.



Umm, huh?  



 GIFSoup




Gin&Tonic said:


> Can't give her too much credit. You tube is a very public forum . Anyone with  common sense would not represent themselves that way. *I guess she thinks because she does not use her real name, she can be ghetto like that. Anyone with common sense would know better.*



She states and gives her real name all of the time.  She is not trying to front.


----------



## cami88 (Nov 12, 2011)

transitioning? said:


> Sit down Dr.Drew you are not black. He needs to mind his own gosh darn business.


 

I don't think it matters that he is not black. Are only black people allowed to be interested in/discuss black hair and the issues that come with it? I disagree with the sentiment expressed in this thread by a few others that this is a black thing and whites should keep their noses out. 

Whites have a reputation for being uneducated about issues that don't directly affect or concern them, eg. minority struggles, and they are often chastized by blacks for it. So now, here we have a white man who appears to be interested in a 'black' issue (albeit, he is doing it solely for the ratings) and we are telling him that he should just 'mind his business'?


----------



## aminata (Nov 12, 2011)

All I can say is what's wrong with a Florida Evans afro?  This poor woman has some major psychological problems.  Sad....


----------



## silenttullip (Nov 12, 2011)

*starts singing* she thought she told ya'll she was gonna get famous she thought she told ya'll she was gonna get famous lol dr. drew was like I like your hair she said "...it aint mine..." lol ILH


----------



## lilyofthenile (Nov 12, 2011)

When is this?!


----------



## 30something (Nov 12, 2011)

ms-gg said:


> I'm not too sure HE went out and recruited HER:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh no no no nono:. Don't tell me that this is another show about exploiting women insecurities just for ratings. When the Tyra show was over I was so happy...


----------



## Solitude (Nov 12, 2011)

I may not agree with Himay's approach, but I think she is interesting and smart. She uses vulgarity and shock value...like most comedians. 

I also think it is funny that people act like women with natural hair are supposed to be "sophisticated" or something . Most people are not as classy as they think they are, anyway. For example, if you consistently call other black people coons or refer to parts of pop culture as "coonery," that comes off as rather classless IMO. I don't see how that is any less offensive than the comments that Himay makes. 

Anyhow, Dr. Drew does not produce serious commentary. I don't know how "others" will perceive Himay, but any person who does not think that white women have hair issues should read Curly Girl by Lorraine Massey. They may not have the same experiences, but those aisles and aisles of beauty products are not purchased solely by black women.


----------



## jada1111 (Nov 12, 2011)

Solitude said:


> I may not agree with Himay's approach, but I think she is interesting and smart. She uses vulgarity and shock value...like most comedians.
> 
> *I also think it is funny that people act like women with natural hair are supposed to be "sophisticated" or something . Most people are not as classy as they think they are, anyway. For example, if you consistently call other black people coons or refer to parts of pop culture as "coonery," that comes off as rather classless IMO. I don't see how that is any less offensive than the comments that Himay makes. *


----------



## cami88 (Nov 12, 2011)

Solitude said:


> I may not agree with Himay's approach, but I think she is interesting and smart. She uses vulgarity and shock value...like most comedians.
> 
> I also think it is funny that people act like women with natural hair are supposed to be "sophisticated" or something . Most people are not as classy as they think they are, anyway. For example, if you consistently call other black people coons or refer to parts of pop culture as "coonery," that comes off as rather classless IMO. I don't see how that is any less offensive than the comments that Himay makes.
> 
> Anyhow, Dr. Drew does not produce serious commentary. I don't know how "others" will perceive Himay, but any person who does not think that white women have hair issues should read Curly Girl by Lorraine Massey. They may not have the same experiences, but those aisles and aisles of beauty products are not purchased solely by black women.


 
I am one of the ones who has called highmaintenence classless--I didn't mean that the rest of us are sitting here sipping champagne and snacking on caviar. She seems to be vular just for the sake of it--then theres the teeth sucking and neck rolling. I just...don't understand. If you have a message you want to get out about a particular topic, why would you adulterate it in such a way to where people can't even get to the meat of your message because they are too put off by your filthy mouth and nasty attitude.


----------



## Southernbella. (Nov 12, 2011)

On please . Her schtick is absolute coonery, and I don't care one iota whether or not it makes me classless to say it. The bottom line is that her supposed intelligence or classiness or expertise on natural hair is hidden behind her vulgar hoodrat act. Cape for her all you want, but SHE put these vidoes out of her own free will. If she wanted to be seen as classy and intelligent, she would behave that way. Until then, I'll feel free to call her a bird.


----------



## Southernbella. (Nov 12, 2011)

cami88 said:


> I am one of the ones who has called highmaintenence classless--*I didn't mean that the rest of us are sitting here sipping champagne and snacking on caviar.* She seems to be vular just for the sake of it--then theres the teeth sucking and neck rolling. I just...don't understand.





Yeah, what is that about? When did any of us ever purport to be sophisticated or UE?


----------



## Sweet_Ambrosia (Nov 12, 2011)

Wanderland said:


> I guess.  I just wish it was from a hair advocacy position. * Where are our representatives about* *black hair*?
> 
> *BUT looking from the actual clip, it seems there is a variety of opinions and not just hers*.


*

No one can represent every natural haired woman in the world, they may try to but I represent myself.

I’m sure Himay10nence will have enough self-control and common sense to get her points across without cursing, she will be on national tv after all lol. I’m not trippin’ on what she will say or not cause it’s her opinions and her opinions alone, she’s free to voice them like anyone else. Himay10nence wont be the only one speaking about natural hair, she was sitting right next to Kim Coles I’m sure she’ll have something to say too as well as the other naturals in the audience, especially the woman that said if you’re natural and wear weaves or straighten you’re a sellout she was fired up. *


----------



## longfroinghair (Nov 12, 2011)

Mathewmn said:


> I happen to be a fan of himay10nance, I went to the first "Restoring self esteem in queens" conference in chicago with her and queennaturalbrauty from youtube also.
> *Yes she has a vulgar mouth but I forgot she even cursed because in person she didn't at all.* I cant wait to see the show
> Sent from my SGH-T849 using SGH-T849



I'm not surprised
I think more People Need to Consider: 
Youtube videos Aren't always how people act In Real Life!!!! 

Sometimes people can have a 'persona' to fit the theme of their channel, many youtubers will choose to do that.


----------



## Austro-Afrikana (Nov 12, 2011)

This is the first time I've ever subscribed to a thread. I'm gonna be reading intently


----------



## LovelyNaps26 (Nov 12, 2011)

MizzBrown said:


> *Curly Nikki's credibility has been shot. There's threads about how she's been stealing folks commentary for use on her site. Other stuff too...*
> 
> Can yall just wait til some folks get home from work on Tues to read the commentary before yall get the thread poofed?



MizzBrown or anyone 

Lank please? 

can't say i'm surprised though.


----------



## Cendra (Nov 12, 2011)

What IS the appeal about train wrecks???  I don`t understand you people!!!

(Sets up an Outlook reminder to search for the video on YouTube on Tuesday night.)  

In all seriousness, I think I can predict the outcome:  Classy Kim talking about her journey and Himaywhoever biting her tongue to not cuss and defending her right to wear a wave.  Sorry for the spoiler.


----------



## Cendra (Nov 12, 2011)

Je Ne Sais Quoi said:


> I think the show has potential to be very informative however i have a feeling that it won't go in the direction it should/could by any stretch of the imagination


 
I agree.  I think it might end up being a debate over natural (or relaxed) v.s. synthetic.


----------



## longfroinghair (Nov 12, 2011)

LaughingOctopus said:


> How do you all feel about the complexes of the black community being aired on television?
> 
> I'm noticing a trend. Tyra did several, Anderson did a show, and now Dr. Drew is back at it again.
> 
> Yay? Nay? I'm conflicted.



I vote Yay
I think in the short term there are negatives. (Makes a spectacle of us, brings unecessary pity from non-blacks etc.)

But in the LONG TERM, it's good to air it out, get the issues out in the open.  It'll spark a lot of curiosity (for blacks and non-blacks), and brings thought-provoking discussion.  Even if we think certain 'good hair' movies/talk shows were ridiculous or a misrepresentation ....it really doesn't matter in the long run, cause _it got people to start talking_ about the issue.  And when you start talking about something, out loud, actively discussing it......that's when you start to see it for what it is.


----------



## Mizz Diamonds (Nov 12, 2011)

Still asking why doe?


----------



## Dominicanatural (Nov 12, 2011)

hola_lo2002 said:


> You know what? I'm only asking myself 1 question. I don't see caucasian women talk bad or classify certain types of hair among them, so why should we??? Hair is just hair and we should all embrace what we have no matter what



You bring up a wonderful point! When's the last time you heard a Caucasian women say, yeah, I have 1a all over but some 1c in the crown? Does anyone who doesn't have afro-textured hair actually use Andre's hair typing system? Seems like there are other ways to "find products" without it.

ETA: Okay, now having read all the posts, I will say that though I think these conversations have value (by preaching that there is no "good hair" does not make the ideology go away), but I certainly don't think anything can be accomplished when the conversation's main purpose is for ratings. Himay's presence is a testament to what I expect will be a debate replete with outlier views.


----------



## SmilingElephant (Nov 12, 2011)

Dominicanatural said:


> You bring up a wonderful point! When's the last time you heard a Caucasian women say, yeah, I have 1a all over but some 1c in the crown? Does anyone who doesn't have afro-textured hair actually use Andre's hair typing system? Seems like there are other ways to "find products" without it.



They do on Naturally Curly...as well as LHC


----------



## Dominicanatural (Nov 12, 2011)

SmilingElephant said:


> They do on Naturally Curly...as well as LHC



I stand corrected. You right, you right .


----------



## Guitarhero (Nov 12, 2011)

Why are Black people feeling compelled to discuss their own hair and color issues to White people?


----------



## My Friend (Nov 12, 2011)

I tell people all the time *"People on Youtube are not real*"  

It's scripted reality people. People stage things all the time  Even the baby video's, they do it over and over or leave the camera rolling until they get it right.

It's a vehicle people used to get exposure for their pursuit of fame and fortune. Youtube should not be a guide for you to live by or to judge others. I'm surprised that so many people here believe what they see. 

I take the hair growth video's with a grain of salt because I really don't know when they filmed it. Only people on Youtube seem to retain all the hair they grow  

I look at Himay's video's like I'm watching an R Rated movie. Denzel did a lot of cursing in Training Day, he won an Oscar. Halle did a lot of cursing and fornicating in Monster Ball, she won an Oscar 

Himay has proven she can win an Oscar  she has all ya'll believing her character is real. That's what acting is all about.


----------



## mmeadows1 (Nov 13, 2011)

Interesting view point My Friend

Sent from my HERO200 using HERO200


----------



## andromeda (Nov 13, 2011)

the fact that some people are defending her vulgarity by saying that she's probably not vulgar in real life is telling...and seems to weaken their own points. sort of like saying "it's ok that he chooses to walk around naked in public because he dresses in a civilized manner at home". 

(and i say this as someone who can appreciate the value of vulgarity and profanity; and who doesn't necessarily view those things as indictments of himay)

personally, i see appreciating himay and her message/style on yt as separate from feeling somekindaway about her appearing on national tv and (possibly) playing into a sinister, exploitative trend for mainstream consumption.


----------



## EssenceOfBeauty (Nov 13, 2011)

I have a hard time sifting through her message when every third word is a swear word. IMO, the swearing is very distracting and defeats the whole purpose.


----------



## Lita (Nov 13, 2011)

I'm not surprised ,It was coming.....




Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## longfroinghair (Nov 13, 2011)

Guitarhero said:


> Why are Black people feeling compelled to discuss their own hair and color issues to White people?



Welllll......I dunno....Sometimes its good if its someone you trust.  It's after talking to a white person that I realized I don't actually _have_ to relax my hair, only if I want to.  Majority of blacks _around me where I grew up_ convinced me my natural hair is so unruly (cause I'm black) that I shouldn't even want to know what my natural hair looks like..... my white male friend told me that sounds ridiculous lol

Inviting another culture in sometimes could be a good thing, gives a fresh perspective.


----------



## My Friend (Nov 13, 2011)

andromeda said:


> the fact that some people are defending her vulgarity by saying that she's probably not vulgar in real life is telling...and seems to weaken their own points.* sort of like saying "it's ok that he chooses to walk around naked in public because he dresses in a civilized manner at home". *
> 
> (and i say this as someone who can appreciate the value of vulgarity and profanity; and who doesn't necessarily view those things as indictments of himay)
> 
> personally, i see appreciating himay and her message/style on yt as separate from feeling somekindaway about her appearing on national tv and (possibly) playing into a sinister, exploitative trend for mainstream consumption.


 

No. It's like saying "I'm watching a movie". Think...Denzel, Eddie Murphy, Richard Pryor, Eddie Griffen, Martin Lawrence, etc? I can not watch Training Day because of the character Denzel portrayed  

I think the message is, Himay is not for everyone  If you don't like her show change the channel.

I'm not here to defend Himay or LHCF's who don't like her show 

*I want people here to stop believing Youtube is real. *


----------



## MizzBrown (Nov 13, 2011)

longfroinghair said:


> Welllll......I dunno....Sometimes its good if its someone you trust. *It's after talking to a white person that I realized I don't actually have to relax my hair,* only if I want to. Majority of blacks _around me where I grew up_ convinced me my natural hair is so unruly (cause I'm black) that I shouldn't even want to know what my natural hair looks like..... *my white male friend told me that sounds ridiculous lol*
> 
> Inviting another culture in sometimes could be a good thing, gives a fresh perspective.


 
But why does it seem to always take a white person to justify your stance in life or how you feel on a topic?  You couldn't realize this on your own?

Every hair, skin color, etc thread someone compares our woes to white people to somehow justify things.  Why bring them up? It aint about them.  Their perspective aint always fresh either. I'd like to see more fresh perspectives from our own.


----------



## My Friend (Nov 13, 2011)

ZedianChic said:


> I have a hard time sifting through her message when every third word is a swear word. IMO, the swearing is very distracting and defeats the whole purpose.


 

I don't think there is a message. It's a 3 minute Himay show. Why are we looking for messages, signs, guidance and leadership from a stranger on Youtube? Laugh  Cry   Get angry  and move on.

 *Himay Youtube channel should not be life changing for anyone here. It's acting people. *


----------



## menina (Nov 13, 2011)

MizzBrown said:


> But why does it seem to always take a white person to justify your stance in life or how you feel on a topic?  *You couldn't realize this on your own?*
> 
> Every hair, skin color, etc thread someone compares our woes to white people to somehow justify things.  Why bring them up? It aint about them.  Their perspective aint always fresh either. *I'd like to see more fresh perspectives from our own.*



I dont think its necessarily to justify anything..
Speaking from experience i unfortunately didnt realize that i could manipulate my hair without a relaxer until i went to cosmetology school and one of my instructors was doing someones natural hair.
I do agree that more fresh and  encouraging views should be from our own though. It all starts at home..


----------



## longfroinghair (Nov 13, 2011)

MizzBrown said:


> But why does it seem to always take a white person to justify your stance in life or how you feel on a topic?  You couldn't realize this on your own?
> 
> Every hair, skin color, etc thread someone compares our woes to white people to somehow justify things.  Why bring them up? It aint about them.  Their perspective aint always fresh either. I'd like to see more fresh perspectives from our own.



No, white people don't have to justify how I feel....
It's when you've been doing the same traditions for so long and keep up with your culture for many years (ex: i'm a black girl with nappy hair = must get a relaxer). This was always the norm, I assumed this has to be true cause everyone told me so...it's always been this way. 

Then, an outsider from another culture, who was not brought up with this "truth" hears about it and challenges it.  I didn't think to challenge it before because I assumed it was true.  I'm not saying he justified anything for me...he just could speak about it more objectively cause it was never an issue for him.  And this could work for anyone with a different culture from mine, doesn't have to be white.


----------



## andromeda (Nov 13, 2011)

My Friend said:


> No. It's like saying "I'm watching a movie". Think...Denzel, Eddie Murphy, Richard Pryor, Eddie Griffen, Martin Lawrence, etc? I can not watch Training Day because of the character Denzel portrayed
> 
> I think the message is, Himay is not for everyone  If you don't like her show change the channel.
> 
> ...


Hmmmm...all i'm saying is that it's unreasonable to tell people that they shouldn't judge someone based on how they CHOOSE to present themselves. Even if you don't take them at face value, their choices do say something about them. 

Also, I thought himay's appeal is that she "keeps it real". But now we're saying that not only is that just an exaggeration or even a persona - it's a character completely separate from the real himay.
Hmmm.

Even if we do accept that this is a character, who's to say that 1) characters and other non-real things don't reinforce stereotypes and 2) himay won't be "in character" on the show. . So if she goes on TV with this character, do you think all the people watching will give her the benefit of the doubt and say "oh, it's tv. That's just a character. She probably reads Proust at home while sipping oolong tea with her pinky finger up in the air. She's definitely not yet another example of the larger trend if dysfunctional black women."

Hmmm..

And even she does present herself differently on the show, her YT channel will be seen by many mainstream viewers who wouldn't otherwise seek it out or be exposed to it.


to be clear, I like some of himay's stuff, cussing and all. But her YT channel and a national tv show that (I'm assuming) that focuses on "serious" issues (even if does so disingenuously) are completely different contexts 

Also, plenty of YT is real. Not necessarily candid or the whole truth, but, just like in real life, people choose to show a certain part of their personality or life to a certain group of people. More like curation, not acting.


----------



## fiyahwerks (Nov 13, 2011)

What this thread boils down to, black hair + hope = $$$ for whomever (black, white, brown, etc.)

Dr. Drew just wants a slice of the kinky pie too.  lol


----------



## My Friend (Nov 13, 2011)

fiyahwerks said:


> What this thread boils down to,* black hair + hope = $$$* for whomever (black, white, brown, etc.)
> 
> Dr. Drew just wants a slice of the kinky pie too. lol


----------



## cami88 (Nov 13, 2011)

andromeda said:


> Hmmmm...all i'm saying is that it's unreasonable to tell people that they shouldn't judge someone based on how they CHOOSE to present themselves. Even if you don't take them at face value, their choices do say something about them.
> 
> Also, I thought himay's appeal is that she "keeps it real". But now we're saying that not only is that just an exaggeration or even a persona - it's a character completely separate from the real himay.
> Hmmm.
> ...


----------



## Nayna (Nov 13, 2011)

Judging from that preview Himay is the least of my worries. Is homegirl really calling folks race traitors?


----------



## Stormy (Nov 13, 2011)

hola_lo2002 said:


> You know what? I'm only asking myself 1 question. I don't see caucasian women talk bad or classify certain types of hair among them, so why should we??? Hair is just hair and we should all embrace what we have no matter what



I do! This is what they say things like: Oh she's not a "real" blond, her hair is fried, etc... and then there's the blond is better than brunette thing, the red haired stereotyping, and a host of other things. I shake my head at them too.


----------



## EssenceOfBeauty (Nov 13, 2011)

My Friend said:


> I don't think there is a message. It's a 3 minute Himay show. Why are we looking for messages, signs, guidance and leadership from a stranger on Youtube? Laugh  Cry   Get angry  and move on.
> 
> *Himay Youtube channel should not be life changing for anyone here. It's acting people. *



It is a message. She is clearly trying to communicate something, be it an opinion or fact via Youtube. My point is _*I*_ have a hard time trying to listen with the all the swearing. As for looking for guidance, signs, leadership...I don't see how my post indicated that I was looking for that especially on Youtube.


----------



## wednesday (Nov 13, 2011)

Has Himay10nence made all her videos private? Or is it just me???


----------



## natural_one (Nov 13, 2011)

I see she is getting prepared for the "fame" from her Dr. Drew appearance. There is now a himay10nence.com where she is selling t-shirts with I'm guessing phrases she has said in her youtube videos...Very interesting.


----------



## My Friend (Nov 13, 2011)

ZedianChic said:


> *It is a message*. She is clearly trying to communicate something, be it an opinion or fact via Youtube. My point is _*I*_ have a hard time trying to listen with the all the swearing. As for looking for guidance, signs, leadership...I don't see how my post indicated that I was looking for that especially on Youtube.


 

@ZedianChic

Please tell me what message she is trying to convey? She has stated she is not a hair channel, beauty channel, this or that channel. The channel is her acting debut on how she feels about folks. 

Have you ever been to a comedy club? Def Comedy Jams? No message. Pay to laugh and move on. Watch Himay to laugh, subscribe so Youtube can pay her and move on.

I just watched a rerun of King of Queens  No message. I laughed a few times and moved on.

ETA: In light of her new website..You are right there is a message...

Buy her t-shirt


----------



## My Friend (Nov 13, 2011)

natural_one said:


> I see she is getting prepared for the "fame" from her Dr. Drew appearance. There is now a himay10nence.com where she is selling t-shirts with I'm guessing phrases she has said in her youtube videos...Very interesting.


 

Damn It! Ya'll gon make me lose my mind, up in here, up in here!

How many time's have I said her tv show (*Youtube*) was for entertainment purposes?

Hey Himay....Cuss all the way to the bank


----------



## Kn0ttyByNatur3 (Nov 13, 2011)

When does this air? What channel?


----------



## EssenceOfBeauty (Nov 13, 2011)

My Friend said:


> @ZedianChic
> 
> Please tell me what message she is trying to convey? She has stated she is not a hair channel, beauty channel, this or that channel. The channel is her acting debut on how she feels about folks.
> 
> ...



I mean a message in the simplest terms as generally defined in a dictionary.

...a message is information which is sent from a source to a receiver...

That is all. Nothing more and nothing less. You may have read too much into _my_ message.


----------



## Shay72 (Nov 13, 2011)

I will be watching. I have my DVR set. I didn't even know Himay was going to be on there. I learned about it from www.kisforkinky.com and I believe she as a blogger will be on there. Himay reminds me of a younger version of my grandma. She doesn't wrap what she has to say in a pretty package or say things in a way people may be more comfortable hearing it but that doesn't negate it's merit.


----------



## Shay72 (Nov 13, 2011)

Now that I just clicked on the link and the site opened I see Himay sitting right there next to Kim Coles.


----------



## keenyme (Nov 14, 2011)

Kn0ttyByNatur3 said:


> When does this air? What channel?



if you look under the show info tab on the site, it'll tell you what time and  channel it comes on for your area.

for me it comes on the CW (maybe it comes in CW everywhere, but CW is diff channels dependong on the area?! *shrugs*) at 3 EST


----------



## keenyme (Nov 14, 2011)

Nayna said:


> Judging from that preview Himay is the least of my worries. Is homegirl really calling folks race traitors?



that's what i'm saying! and ppl were finally to get over the whole "all naturals think all relaxed heads are self hating" thing. 

aside from some of her thoughts about black hair growth, "good/bad hair", and that mess w/ ND, pretty much agree w/ most of what himay says. i think she'll probably focus ore on naturals who are more into their hair than other aspects of their wel being, which i agree w/.


----------



## empressri (Nov 14, 2011)

Just adding to say that everyone on YT isn't putting on a show. I tell plenty of folks that call me out on the street, what you see is what you get. I'm the same silly person on the vids and act the same way in person.

Some folks act a certain way cause they know it's going to warrant attention, be it negative or positive attention.


----------



## keenyme (Nov 14, 2011)

i don't think himay is trying to be a comedian. you might find her funny, but that doesnt shes a comedian, or trying to be. she's a lady w/ a  camera speaking her mind.


----------



## My Friend (Nov 14, 2011)

empressri said:


> Just adding to say that everyone on YT isn't putting on a show. I tell plenty of folks that call me out on the street, what you see is what you get. I'm the same silly person on the vids and act the same way in person.
> 
> Some folks act a certain way cause they know it's going to warrant attention, be it negative or positive attention.


 

You have a channel?


----------



## empressri (Nov 14, 2011)

My Friend said:


> You have a channel?



yes.

sorry that i dont sound like )(&#(*^$)(#874986397*(^#$876489364 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-jJqcSWmbV8&feature=channel_video_title


----------



## ms-gg (Nov 14, 2011)

keenyme said:


> i don't think himay is trying to be a comedian. you might find her funny, but that doesnt shes a comedian, or trying to be. she's a lady w/ a  camera speaking her mind.



She said she is a comedian


----------



## My Friend (Nov 14, 2011)

empressri said:


> yes.
> 
> sorry that i dont sound like )(&#(*^$)(#874986397*(^#$876489364
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-jJqcSWmbV8&feature=channel_video_title


 
empressri

You sound like what you want your channel to represent.

Girl, yo hair, yo hair 

Empressri your hair is....the thickness is .....

Ok, what do you smell like?  I;m going to put that damn neem oil in my hair and sleep on the couch for the next month


----------



## French Rouge (Nov 14, 2011)

So himay deleted all her YT videos? I went to her channel on my phone and it said zero videos. Interesting.


----------



## WyrdWay (Nov 14, 2011)

This sounds interesting! I need to see if his show comes on a channel that I have! I have loved Dr. Drew since Love Line!!!  Back when MTV still played Singled Out. 



Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using T-Mobile G2


----------



## empressri (Nov 14, 2011)

My Friend girl I love you!!!!! lmao!!!

I'm telling you, I've met folks on the street and they were like they didn't know if they should come up and say hi to me cause I didn't know them, thinking I'd snub them. NAAAAH!!! I'm such a social butterfly, I'm like that happy drunk person that loves everyone. But can say that I act the same way in my videos that I do every day of my life. No need for me to put on a show.

SO says I smell sweet. I don't really use the neem oil right on  my hair but I use either my ceramides mix which has sweet orange essential oil in it, or I use the herbal riche oil which reminds of of black licorice. 

There's other stuff you can use though that you can make smell good. I gotcha!! Will hit you up.


----------



## luckiestdestiny (Nov 14, 2011)

This is going to be interesting. Subscribing


----------



## Kn0ttyByNatur3 (Nov 14, 2011)

keenyme said:


> if you look under the show info tab on the site, it'll tell you what time and  channel it comes on for your area.
> 
> for me it comes on the CW (maybe it comes in CW everywhere, but CW is diff channels dependong on the area?! *shrugs*) at 3 EST



 Got it! Thanx, sis!


----------



## BostonMaria (Nov 14, 2011)

wednesday said:


> Has Himay10nence made all her videos private? Or is it just me???



I checked and yes it looks like she's set them all to private. I wonder why.  Maybe she's expecting back lash from the Dr Drew interview? erplexed


----------



## reeko43 (Nov 14, 2011)

Ok, if Himay10nence is "keeping it real", why did she put a lid on her videos just before this show airs? She is what she is, don't be shamed now!

I don't expect her to act like too much of a fool and she and her daughter will probably speak to the pain caused by society about  being natural.  

HOWEVER,  for those who are so "down", why even agree to go on a show like this?  This topic has been debated ad nauseam in all arenas of media.  There is never resolution.  I never come away with anything extra or enlightening.  Ultimately, what is the point?

What I would rather see is more of a united front of sisters proudly repping their hair and being *supportive* of each other.  I would love to see a show that showcases the sheer beauty and versatility of African American hair.  

I have seen enough of the drama of our "hair". That is nothing new.  If these spokespeople are so "bout it bout it", they
would join together and present their own show on their own terms with info on not how to keep leaning backwards but how great the future is for Black hair. 

But, I guess there is more entertainment in our division and drama than our positive unity.


----------



## crlsweetie912 (Nov 14, 2011)

She just put up a video about the show.  I think something happened she was trying to link/upload her videos to her new site and it was a glitch.....you should be able to see them now........
This is just like real inmate wives of Baltimore.  SMH...


----------



## djkforeal (Nov 14, 2011)

Girl Bye! i don't want her to represent me or speak for me as a natural, I have been natural just as long as her.  Girl stop you ain't no hair expert.


----------



## Ashawn Arraine (Nov 14, 2011)

naturalmanenyc said:


> I beg to differ.
> 
> 85,000 + views http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0XGq18RKM2w&feature=related
> 
> another 85,000 + views http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y6aoGsvDMfU&feature=related


 

It says these videos are private. I can't see them.


----------



## Ms Kain (Nov 14, 2011)

Southernbella. said:


> On please . Her schtick is absolute coonery, and I don't care one iota whether or not it makes me classless to say it. The bottom line is that her supposed intelligence or classiness or expertise on natural hair is hidden behind her vulgar hoodrat act. Cape for her all you want, but SHE put these vidoes out of her own free will. If she wanted to be seen as classy and intelligent, she would behave that way. Until then, I'll feel free to call her a bird.


 
southernbella - Oh.good.gawd! I couldn't agree with you more. As soon as I saw who was on the show, I cringed. First thought? _'This is going to be straight up coonery!_' 

The way I see it, intelligent people do not need to habitually color their conversation with expletives and full out cursing just to get their point across. When intelligent people curse, it's because they are full on angry, are past the point of caring and are bringing the conversation down to the level of which they think the listener deserves. They do not do it because they need a filler in the place of their "Ah's" and "uhms" or to make what they're saying more enticing. But this chick? Everytime I see her she's cussing up a storm and it makes me wonder if she does that because she doesn't think that people would be interested in what she has to say without them! 

Don't get me wrong, I have agreed with some of her points in the past. In fact, I saw one video and even though I agreed with her, I couldn't get passed her mouth. Even so I still tried to give her the benefit of the doubt but 3 videos later and she still didn't rein in that mouth? Uh uuuuhhhh...no thank you. I would do well for her not to sit up there representing for BW's in general. That's something we just don't need.


----------



## Tiye (Nov 14, 2011)

As per her "black out" video. She had a web developer transferring some videos to her website and there was a glitch - it will be fixed. She has some opportunities in the pipeline which may explain why she's upgrading her web presence. She was in an accident last night, her kids were in the car with her. The car was totalled but no one is injured. She will be offline for a few days.


----------



## Kirei (Nov 14, 2011)

Tiye said:


> As per her "black out" video. She had a web developer transferring some videos to her website and there was a glitch - it will be fixed. She has some opportunities in the pipeline which may explain why she's upgrading her web presence. She was in an accident last night, her kids were in the car with her. The car was totalled but no one is injured. She will be offline for a few days.



Thanks for the update! I hope everything works itself out for her!!

See, people need to remember under all of this youtube, hair care mess we are all real people. 

I'm glad she is okay.


----------



## Raspberry (Nov 14, 2011)

Ironic thing is, as annoyed as we are about Dr. Drew featuring these topis, bet this episode will get huge ratings, thus there will be more infuriating black women topics . I won't watch but I'll come back to this thread..


----------



## keenyme (Nov 14, 2011)

Raspberry said:


> Ironic thing is, as annoyed as we are about Dr. Drew featuring these topis, bet this episode will get huge ratings, thus there will be more infuriating black women topics . I won't watch but I'll come back to this thread..


i'll be watching lol. i know, i'm a part of the problem.


----------



## jamaica68 (Nov 15, 2011)

BUMPING cuz I won't be able to see it but I know it will be the talk of the day.


----------



## destine2grow (Nov 15, 2011)

What time does it air again?


----------



## melisandre (Nov 15, 2011)

It airs @ 3PM, at least where I live.


----------



## keenyme (Nov 15, 2011)

i'm already on channel 11... waiting.

it comes on the CW at 3 EST


----------



## destine2grow (Nov 15, 2011)

Thanks ladies I will tune in!


----------



## Golden75 (Nov 15, 2011)

Deleted some programs, and recorded.


----------



## LaughingOctopus (Nov 15, 2011)

I'm ready.


----------



## HappilyLiberal (Nov 15, 2011)

Y'all please don't get this thread locked before I get off work!!!!!


----------



## chelleyrock (Nov 15, 2011)

DVR was set yesterday.  I'll watch it when I get home. 

*makes note to visit thread later (if it's still open)*


----------



## PPGbubbles (Nov 15, 2011)

that chick finna be on national tv


----------



## Ogoma (Nov 15, 2011)

Debated asking my co-workers to change the channel from CNBC so I can watch this live, but I thought better of it and will make do with the updates here. Also, I don't want to be asked questions on issues I don't even fully understand.


----------



## AmyRose92 (Nov 15, 2011)

lol Got home just in time. Gonna go watch it now! xD


----------



## tiffers (Nov 15, 2011)

It's about to come on. Two more minutes.


----------



## MsEveMarie (Nov 15, 2011)

LaughingOctopus said:


> I'm ready.




lmao lawd I'm tryin not to bust out laughing at work but I cant turn my head from this


----------



## ms-gg (Nov 15, 2011)

And we on!


----------



## xcuzememiss (Nov 15, 2011)

Oooh Lawd!! It's on!!!! Lol

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Solitude (Nov 15, 2011)

It seems so weird to me to watch if you don't agree with her being on...just boosts the ratings. I'm at work...could set my U-Verse from here, I guess.


----------



## ms-gg (Nov 15, 2011)

How cute! Kim has on SouthernCurl's (Rachel Stewart) earrings! Free publicity!


----------



## kandake (Nov 15, 2011)

Waiting for commentary


----------



## xcuzememiss (Nov 15, 2011)

Dr.drew.. Looks sooooo OPEN!!! Lmao.. Learning all the lingo! 


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## AmyRose92 (Nov 15, 2011)

WOW Kim Coles is *so *knowledgeable! *impressed*
lol Look at Drew eating all of this up!


----------



## ms-gg (Nov 15, 2011)

Uh oooooo!!!!


----------



## AmyRose92 (Nov 15, 2011)

OMG Himay10nence a.k.a Nakesha is on! xD

ETA: So far so good!


----------



## xcuzememiss (Nov 15, 2011)

I think I need to get on Twitter.. I'm posting too much on this thread!! 

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## baladi0822 (Nov 15, 2011)

Live stream online for those not home:
http://nowwatchtvlive.com/2011/07/the-cw-channel-usa-live-stream-the-cw-tv-series-free/


----------



## tiffers (Nov 15, 2011)

Dr. Drew's wide-eyed, curious stare is so cute. 

School him, Kim!


----------



## AmyRose92 (Nov 15, 2011)

So far, no drama! Good for you, Himay10nence! 
Then again, it's only been five minutes since it's started.
Her daughter sounds absolutely wonderful and such a strong girl for her age! I think most of us would've had a nervous breakdown if we were surrounded by negative commentary about our hair from others who have chemically straightened hair. :/


----------



## DrC (Nov 15, 2011)

Darn it. Ya' 'll must be in eastern time.  I have to wait another hour before it comes on


----------



## Poohbear (Nov 15, 2011)

I'm watching the show right now on the CW channel. Himay10nence seems like a different person on tv than on YouTube.


----------



## AmyRose92 (Nov 15, 2011)

Awww Dr. Drew telling us we're all beautiful <3
Himay10nence's daughter is SO cute!


----------



## ms-gg (Nov 15, 2011)

Isn't Dr. Drew sweet <3 


ETA: her daughter is gorgeous awww!


----------



## keenyme (Nov 15, 2011)

see.. and yall were so worried about himay. she's fine!

i like her daughter's name.


----------



## tiffers (Nov 15, 2011)

Aw, don't cry, baby!


----------



## xcuzememiss (Nov 15, 2011)

why is that little girl dressed like that.. LOL.. awwwww shes still cute


----------



## AmyRose92 (Nov 15, 2011)

Awwww 
Kids can be so cruel


----------



## ms-gg (Nov 15, 2011)

Aww she made me cry!


----------



## PPGbubbles (Nov 15, 2011)

Poohbear said:


> I'm watching the show right now on the CW channel. Himay10nence seems like a different person on tv than on YouTube.


 
yeah! im shocked!  this is not the same blogger on air right now!


----------



## LaughingOctopus (Nov 15, 2011)

oh lawd not the battery acid!


----------



## xcuzememiss (Nov 15, 2011)

^^ ya'll don't beat me ^^


----------



## ms-gg (Nov 15, 2011)

keenyme said:


> see.. and yall were so worried about himay. she's fine!
> 
> i like her daughter's name.



 Ya'll? * I *wasn't worried about her because I understood that her youtube persona is an act 

I heard her slip up and talk in her normal voice before.


----------



## lilyofthenile (Nov 15, 2011)

I'm glad he brought Kim Coles and Felicia Leatherwood in.


----------



## keenyme (Nov 15, 2011)

ms-gg said:


> Aww she made me cry!



i started to tear up.


----------



## WyrdWay (Nov 15, 2011)

dang I should have been paying attention! I didn't realize it was on now!!!


----------



## LaughingOctopus (Nov 15, 2011)

yay! positivity!


----------



## Skiggle (Nov 15, 2011)

Awwe at the little girl shedding tears. I wanna hug her.
Can't wait to see Himay's hair!


----------



## AmyRose92 (Nov 15, 2011)

Felicia is wonderful! I love how deep her message is 
All is good for now!
I'm kind of dreading the debate at this point because I feel like there's gonna be a lot of misinformation thrown about.
In the preview, one of the women were like "I don't know how a wig can protect your hair" lol I want to just scream out "YOUR ENDS ARE NOT EXPOSED! THAT'S WHY!" xD


----------



## Raspberry (Nov 15, 2011)

baladi0822 said:


> Live stream online for those not home:
> http://nowwatchtvlive.com/2011/07/the-cw-channel-usa-live-stream-the-cw-tv-series-free/



Thanks! This a way for me to watch without giving the station ratings 

It's been very positive so far..


----------



## melisandre (Nov 15, 2011)

keenyme said:


> i started to tear up.



me too!


----------



## tiffers (Nov 15, 2011)

Crack cream


----------



## hair4romheaven (Nov 15, 2011)

Crack cream lol


----------



## Poohbear (Nov 15, 2011)

LaughingOctopus said:


> oh lawd not the battery acid!



She probably told her daughter to say something worse than that in real life.


----------



## keenyme (Nov 15, 2011)

ooh it's about to get ratchet.


----------



## AmyRose92 (Nov 15, 2011)

A~nd the drama begins
Ohh lord, GRADES of hair? How is that different than good hair/bad hair?
LOL Maunda sounds like she's a trip xD


----------



## ms-gg (Nov 15, 2011)

"It's all about that man age, that man age" 

Sorry if this was one of you'll


----------



## Raspberry (Nov 15, 2011)

ms-gg said:


> "It's all about that man age, that man age"
> 
> *Sorry if this was one of you'll*


----------



## tiffers (Nov 15, 2011)

High yellow? I don't consider her yellow at all. erplexed


----------



## ms-gg (Nov 15, 2011)

green mermaid bangs though boo?  erplexed


----------



## Raspberry (Nov 15, 2011)

Is there anyone on the show with long hair thats not a weave?


----------



## Skiggle (Nov 15, 2011)

LOL at Dr.Drew wanting to touch Kim's hair w/o permission.


----------



## AHeadOfCoils (Nov 15, 2011)

I'm annoyed that she keeps saying "I have good hair" and it's long and SL.  When did SL become long?


----------



## ms-gg (Nov 15, 2011)

Oh wow!!! I LOOOOOVE that book! <3 <3 <3


----------



## est.April1983 (Nov 15, 2011)

The authors hair looks great


----------



## LaughingOctopus (Nov 15, 2011)

Her twist out is cayoooot!


----------



## tiffers (Nov 15, 2011)

I'm glad Kim brought up the white folks touching without permission.


----------



## xcuzememiss (Nov 15, 2011)

Don't touch my hair without permission!!!! ******!!!!!! Lol

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Ogoma (Nov 15, 2011)

Oh this is going to be interesting.....


----------



## xcuzememiss (Nov 15, 2011)

Who's the girl in orange!! She's beautiful!! 


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## AHeadOfCoils (Nov 15, 2011)

I really like Kim Coles.  I met her at the NaturallyCurl/CurlyNikki Meet up here in LA and she was super nice.  We talked for a good while. Totally down to earth.


----------



## ms-gg (Nov 15, 2011)

^Like you in a petting zoo! **** even at the zoo they have a sign up saying do not "pet the animals."


----------



## naturalTAN (Nov 15, 2011)

I hate it when people say, "I have good hair."


----------



## LaughingOctopus (Nov 15, 2011)

uh oh the men folk are gonna weigh in after the break.


----------



## AmyRose92 (Nov 15, 2011)

Me too! I'm just annoyed with her in general. xD
Unfortunately, around these parts of Miami, shoulder length IS long hair. My mom thinks NL is long too :/


----------



## WyrdWay (Nov 15, 2011)

ms-gg said:


> green mermaid bangs though boo?  erplexed



hey! i rocked green for years ^_^


----------



## est.April1983 (Nov 15, 2011)

tiffers said:


> I'm glad Kim brought up the white folks touching without permission.



Yeah it makes me think of that scene from awkward black girl. 

With my experience a Chinese lady touched my scalp cause I wear partials she was trying to figure out how my hair went from shoulder length to brastrap over the weekend lol


----------



## AHeadOfCoils (Nov 15, 2011)

Oh and ol' girl must have got her 23andMe results right before she got to the show.


----------



## Iluvsmuhgrass (Nov 15, 2011)

Interesting show and perspective so far. I would have loved to see HM on the debates.


----------



## AmyRose92 (Nov 15, 2011)

OMG The men sound IGNORANT as heck! D:

ETA: Correction. MOST of them are ignorant.


----------



## AHeadOfCoils (Nov 15, 2011)

I really don't feel like seeing these cooning arse ni**as right now.


----------



## xcuzememiss (Nov 15, 2011)

Speaking of Bkack men.. My bf just asked me "what kind of hair do I have?" jokingly.. I replied "excellent"

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## est.April1983 (Nov 15, 2011)

LaughingOctopus said:


> uh oh the men folk are gonna weigh in after the break.



Lol not gonna be good


----------



## Skiggle (Nov 15, 2011)

I cannot believe they went to a male Barbershop to get a male's opinion of hair. erplexed
Is this the go to place?


----------



## xcuzememiss (Nov 15, 2011)

These ugly @$$ men talking about good hair!! Please.. 

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Raspberry (Nov 15, 2011)

It's nice to see men speaking honestly about this. There's a variety of opinions..


----------



## WyrdWay (Nov 15, 2011)

There we go , *"It don't really matter, you know, hair is hair!" ---Random barber shop dude*


----------



## ms-gg (Nov 15, 2011)

WyrdWay said:


> hey! i rocked green for years ^_^



See... homegirl was looking a mess! Just random sea urchin green bangs for no reason talkin' bout she mixed wid gud hurr.  Boo bye! (her not you)


----------



## WyrdWay (Nov 15, 2011)

WTH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

*"some of you need the weave because when you take it off, your hair looks like a bowl of cuss words!!"

*


----------



## keenyme (Nov 15, 2011)

LMAO at  BOWL OF CUSS WORDS...but...


----------



## AmyRose92 (Nov 15, 2011)

OMG "It don't match downstairs"
OMG I can't believe he just said that!


----------



## AHeadOfCoils (Nov 15, 2011)

"The carpet don't match the drapes."

LAWWWDDDD!!!


----------



## Sunrise (Nov 15, 2011)

baladi0822

Thanks for the link as I would of struggled to find this online to watch.


----------



## Iluvsmuhgrass (Nov 15, 2011)

Oh muh dayum.... wow.


----------



## Raspberry (Nov 15, 2011)

The women with the baldie is gorgeous..


----------



## tiffers (Nov 15, 2011)

That bald woman in the audience was beautiful.


----------



## SUPER SWEET (Nov 15, 2011)

WyrdWay said:


> WTH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> *"some of you need the weave because when you take it off, your hair looks like a bowl of cuss words!!"
> 
> *



Im sorry dude is funny


----------



## AHeadOfCoils (Nov 15, 2011)

He's right.  It's about the "swagger" and how much confidence you have w/ your hair.


----------



## keenyme (Nov 15, 2011)

lawd... the mixed one got comprehension issues...


----------



## lilyofthenile (Nov 15, 2011)

''Have swag first. Rock the natural without getting the weave''


----------



## est.April1983 (Nov 15, 2011)

Her weave with the color looks cheap


----------



## AHeadOfCoils (Nov 15, 2011)

I wanted him to say her hair weave looks a green mess.


----------



## ms-gg (Nov 15, 2011)

Where is this dude's youtube channel at... I know he is a riot


----------



## LaughingOctopus (Nov 15, 2011)

Quit flippin your head woman!


----------



## AHeadOfCoils (Nov 15, 2011)

Why does she have to be so loud?


----------



## est.April1983 (Nov 15, 2011)

Shut up he was the one talking about he don't want kids with nappy hair


----------



## keenyme (Nov 15, 2011)

lol that strong jawed man told the nazi!


----------



## SUPER SWEET (Nov 15, 2011)

I want a forum like this at my house next game night... Who's down 
I like to hear what men think about hair...


----------



## AmyRose92 (Nov 15, 2011)

These women are about cut this dude in the gray suit! xD


----------



## keenyme (Nov 15, 2011)

strong jaw done stuck his foot in his mouth.


----------



## AmyRose92 (Nov 15, 2011)

LaughingOctopus said:


> Quit flippin your head woman!



She was getting on my nerves, acting like her hair is more manageable just because she's relaxed.


----------



## melisandre (Nov 15, 2011)

I was so annoyed that they kept saying, "Good hair is manageable."

Any hair texture is manageable as long as you take the time to learn what it needs and to work with it (not against it).


----------



## tiffers (Nov 15, 2011)

The shoes


----------



## AmyRose92 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lawd Derek J is going philosophical xD


----------



## xcuzememiss (Nov 15, 2011)

Why Derrick .. Why!!!!! Lol


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## AHeadOfCoils (Nov 15, 2011)

Why do you NEED a relaxer?


----------



## Raspberry (Nov 15, 2011)

Derrick is wrong for saying some women "need" relaxers smh.

But I'm glad he said that relaxing bone straight or leaving it on extra logn was never supposed to be the norm, maybe some women will rethink their relaxer process.


----------



## AmyRose92 (Nov 15, 2011)

AHeadOfCoils said:


> Why do you NEED a relaxer?



He was making sense to me until he said that.


----------



## tiffers (Nov 15, 2011)

I've always hated these ridiculous, over the top styles.


----------



## Skiggle (Nov 15, 2011)

SMH @ fantasy hair.


----------



## naturalTAN (Nov 15, 2011)

AHeadOfCoils said:


> Why do you NEED a relaxer?



He had me until he said that.


And why is he even here with this topic? His "art" was not needed. The debate should have been longer.


----------



## AmyRose92 (Nov 15, 2011)

OMG A dress made of weave xD


----------



## SUPER SWEET (Nov 15, 2011)

Why wouldn't they get Elgin Charles to come on the show...he knows a ton more about hair. I saw one of Derek's client live


----------



## AHeadOfCoils (Nov 15, 2011)

The men probably changed more minds than anyone did.  They basically encouraged women to go natural.


----------



## discodumpling (Nov 15, 2011)

LMAO @ Dr Drew he looked soooo confused! Just like any non-black who even attempts to tackle this subject. This issue is so deeply cultural you truly gotta be in it to even open your mouth on the subject imo.


----------



## Raspberry (Nov 15, 2011)

AHeadOfCoils said:


> The men probably changed more minds than anyone did.  They basically encouraged women to go natural.



I actually think most of those men are referring to going weave-less  as natural more than anything else but I still think most of their opinions can't be trusted compared to their actions.


----------



## AmyRose92 (Nov 15, 2011)

Himay10nence and her daughter look wonderful!


----------



## tiffers (Nov 15, 2011)

Is the little girl's hair in mini twists?


----------



## SUPER SWEET (Nov 15, 2011)

Himay10nence  daughter's is too cute....


----------



## Iluvsmuhgrass (Nov 15, 2011)

The daughter's hair is beautiful. She's such a cutie pie! They both look good! I love Hi's new do!


----------



## AHeadOfCoils (Nov 15, 2011)

BOUT TIME HIMAY10NENCE CUT THOSE DEAD ENDS..  Her hair looks really nice now.


----------



## keenyme (Nov 15, 2011)

himay KNOW she lyin. she should shave the rest off. i think shed be cute bald.


----------



## AHeadOfCoils (Nov 15, 2011)

Raspberry said:


> I actually think most of those men are referring to going weave-less  as natural more than anything else but I still think most of their opinions can't be trusted compared to their actions.



You're right!  I didn't hear them mention go relaxer-less, just weave-less.


----------



## AmyRose92 (Nov 15, 2011)

Raspberry said:


> I actually think most of those men are referring to going weave-less  as natural more than anything else but I still think most of their opinions can't be trusted compared to their actions.



I agree on all counts. Women get _so _much flack from men because they wear weaves, especially lace fronts. But the "good hair" belief is still very much ingrained. I think if they had to choose, most of them would choose relaxed hair over natural hair, UNLESS said natural hair like a silky, type 2-3 that flows down a woman's back. erplexed If your hair is "nappy" or "coarse", a lot of them will encourage women to get a relaxer.


----------



## tiffers (Nov 15, 2011)

Overall this wasn't the complete mess that I thought it would be. Kim really held her own and her knowledge helped level out some of the ratchet mentalities.


----------



## soulfusion (Nov 15, 2011)

It's just coming on here now ...


----------



## discodumpling (Nov 15, 2011)

For most men natural just means no relaxer...it's really not that deep to them. Most are clueless about what it takes to maintain our hair natural or relaxed. Why some of us place so much value on their opinions i'll never know....

DH just said to me : "as long as it ain't falling out while you walking it's ALL good!"


----------



## Raspberry (Nov 15, 2011)

AmyRose92 said:


> I agree on all counts. Women get _so _much flack from men because they wear weaves, especially lace fronts. But the "good hair" belief is still very much ingrained. I think if they had to choose, most of them would choose relaxed hair over natural hair, UNLESS said natural hair like a silky, type 2-3 that flows down a woman's back. erplexed If your hair is "nappy" or "coarse", a lot of them will encourage women to get a relaxer.



Yep, I agree  

But like one of the men said at the barber shop, if you like a particular woman then you begin to like whatever hair she rocks, and that's everyday life. So I do believe many men may have an ideal but aren't so hard set on it that they'll pass up a beautiful woman with a weave or short natural hair.

It was refreshing to see good looking, seemingly normal black men speaking honestly about hair. Usually when someone asks black men about hair preference on camera they get the extra PC guys who say what they think the interviewer wants  to hear..

ETA: Men talk sooo bad about weaves but in everyday life I never see a nice weave working against a woman, ya know?  I guess I don't get it..


----------



## EssenceOfBeauty (Nov 15, 2011)

Derek J just proved much more he needs to learn about hair. Really? Unruly hair needs a relaxer? We have a long way to go....tsk tsk.


----------



## Natty_Virgo (Nov 15, 2011)

OMG I am so sad that her daughter is crying. I want to beat those kids. She is adorable


----------



## snillohsss (Nov 15, 2011)

It just came on here...and the YT ladies daughter is soooooooooooo cute!  When she started to cry it broke my heart.


----------



## MsLizziA (Nov 15, 2011)

Somebody put a pic up of her daughter's hair, i can't watch it right now -__-


----------



## reeko43 (Nov 15, 2011)

Shows like this are so predictable.  Played out just like I thought it would.  

Was there resolution?  No
Anything stated that we didn't alreaddy know? No
Entertainment? Yes
Adequate time on the show devoted to education? No
Numerous examples of division within the Black community?  Yes
Numerous examples of unity within the Black community? NO


----------



## qchelle (Nov 15, 2011)

YES! Somebody post pics! I wanna see her daughter!!!


----------



## MsLizziA (Nov 15, 2011)

reeko43 said:


> Shows like this are so predictable. Played out just like I thought it would.
> 
> Was there resolution? No
> Anything stated that we didn't alreaddy know? No
> ...


 
DAMN!


----------



## snillohsss (Nov 15, 2011)

So far this show is a mess.  The one girl who "proudly" states she is black/chinese/native american and she has good hair or "white girl" hair.

Then Dr.Drew asks her if she was wearing her hair.  She says.. "oh no... I have on a weave."

UGH.

So far there arent any ladies on this show with long hair.  Further perpetuating the myth that black women can't grow hair past their shoulders.


----------



## kupenda (Nov 15, 2011)

Not happy with Derek j saying some women just need to have relaxers. I already couldn't stand his pudgy cross dressing behind. But that comment...ugh. Where's the head shaking smiley?! I need smilies! He blew me with that one


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## RegaLady (Nov 15, 2011)

I do find it interesting that these men thought short hair was sexy


----------



## kandake (Nov 15, 2011)

Readyone said:


> I do find it interesting that these men thought short hair was sexy



Why?

I used to get that all the time when my hair was cut short.


----------



## Natty_Virgo (Nov 15, 2011)

kupenda said:


> Not happy with Derek j saying some women just need to have relaxers. I* already couldn't stand his pudgy cross dressing behind.* But that comment...ugh. Where's the head shaking smiley?! I need smilies! He blew me with that one
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## RegaLady (Nov 15, 2011)

kandake said:


> Why?
> 
> I used to get that all the time when my hair was cut short.


 
I did too! I hate to admit, but I got far more attention with my short cut than any hair style(long, weave, SL) I have ever worn.  Thats why I don't believe the hype that ALL men love long hair.


----------



## snillohsss (Nov 15, 2011)

I really didn't believe the guy when he said he thought short hair was sexy.  He said the bald lady looks sexy, but HIS WIFE could never wear her hair like that because that isn't what he was into.

In fact, all the black men danced around the subject.  They said women should do what makes them happy, but for THEM.. they aren't into weaves, wigs, short natural hair, etc.

Basically this show was a fail.  It was also interesting that so many in this thread were concerned with what that YT chick would say, and she probably had about 6 minutes of talk time on the entire show.


----------



## jada1111 (Nov 15, 2011)

Raspberry said:


> *I actually think most of those men are referring to going weave-less  as natural more than anything else* but I still think most of their opinions can't be trusted compared to their actions.



I haven't seen the show yet, but THIS is very true.  Every black man I know HATES the weave more than life itself. 

They'd rather a woman go bald than put a weave on.  They don't mind it if you're doing it to enhance a style every once in awhile, but not for EVERYDAY and FOREVER.


----------



## Ogoma (Nov 15, 2011)

snillohsss said:


> So far this show is a mess.  The one girl who "proudly" states she is black/chinese/native american and she has good hair or "white girl" hair.
> 
> Then Dr.Drew asks her if she was wearing her hair.  She says.. "oh no... I have on a weave."
> 
> ...



There was a lady on the stage that didn't say a word, just smiled and nodded. She seems like she might be APL or longer stretched.


----------



## snillohsss (Nov 15, 2011)

Ogoma said:


> There was a lady on the stage that didn't say a word, just smiled and nodded. She seems like she might be APL or longer stretched.



I saw her, but I didn't count her because the odds that she had on a weave were high.  So many on that show were wearing weaves.


----------



## Chameleonchick (Nov 15, 2011)

So is there anyway to watch this online?


----------



## Ebony Majesty (Nov 15, 2011)

I second what Chameleonchick said!


----------



## LongCurlz (Nov 15, 2011)

watching right now..Himayon1ce looks good here


----------



## wednesday (Nov 15, 2011)

I really don't think i can watch anymore. The topic is SO tired and it's a pointless discussion.


----------



## Shadiyah (Nov 15, 2011)

what channel is it on???


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Nov 15, 2011)

Oh boy.... SIGH...


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Nov 15, 2011)

this is WHY.... Black folks cannot be on TV... this is totally ridiculous. EPIC FAIL.

I have nappy hair. SCREW EVERYONE WHO HAS A PROBLEM WITH THAT.


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Nov 15, 2011)

snillohsss said:


> So far this show is a mess. The one girl who "proudly" states she is black/chinese/native american and she has good hair or "white girl" hair.
> 
> Then Dr.Drew asks her if she was wearing her hair. She says.. "oh no... I have on a weave."
> 
> ...


 

Yes. it is a HOT MESS.


----------



## Shadiyah (Nov 15, 2011)

see they should have ask some of you ladies to be on the show


----------



## ms-gg (Nov 15, 2011)

I liked the show overall.  They could have left Derek J's part off though.  That was so random...

But I thought they did a good job of picking people to represent each perspective.  I bet the producers thought Himmay would go H.A.M on that stage due to her youtube personality but she kept it classy.


----------



## Love Always (Nov 15, 2011)

You know what, she's a nice looking woman but her weave was very distracting. I can see why some men aren't down for the weaves especially one that was hideous like the one she was rocking . You couldn't help but to see her weave rather than her face .



AHeadOfCoils said:


> I wanted him to say her hair weave looks a green mess.


----------



## ms-gg (Nov 15, 2011)

Shadiyah said:


> see they should have ask some of you ladies to be on the show



I would have been on that jawn with a big BAA with an afro pick stuck in that mug, fist raised in the air sangin, "Ain't nuffin like the real thang bay-by, ain't nuffin like the real thaaaang! Oooo ooo!"

 Free round trip right?


----------



## MrsJaiDiva (Nov 15, 2011)

ms-gg said:


> I would have been on that jawn with a big BAA with an afro pick stuck in that mug, fist raised in the air sangin, "Ain't nuffin like the real thang bay-by, ain't nuffin like the real thaaaang! Oooo ooo!"
> 
> Free round trip right?


 
Dying....DYING LAUGHING!!!


----------



## Tamster (Nov 15, 2011)

Anyone have a link to the full show? I wasn't able to watch cause I was at work.


----------



## MrsJaiDiva (Nov 15, 2011)

So the show was just mindless entertainment, which is one BIG reason I have never seen it before, and will never watch it again...  One thing I did agree with was the opinion that in the end, it's just hair.  It shouldn't be a big deal, and what you do with it should be between you and your folicles.  As long as we're taking the self hatetred out of relaxing, then there shouldn't be a problem with those who chemically or heat straighten their hair.  Right?


----------



## Poohbear (Nov 15, 2011)

BostonMaria said:


> I checked and yes it looks like she's set them all to private. I wonder why.  Maybe she's expecting back lash from the Dr Drew interview? erplexed


Maybe she's thinking about changing up her whole channel to make it more sophisticated and appropriate since she has made an appearance on the show. She don't wanna be seen cursing and rambling about random things anymore since she has more of an audience now.


----------



## hair4romheaven (Nov 15, 2011)

Did Dr. Drew give Himan an upper side eye? When he was talking to her daughter as she cried. Himan said something about her daughter needs to tell them they have battery acid on the scalp from perms. Dr. Drew gave her a quick upper side eye!! LOL


----------



## yorkpatties (Nov 15, 2011)

So glad I didn't have to actually watch this! After a hard day of work I don't have time for the BS. Thanks for summing it up ladies!


----------



## andromeda (Nov 15, 2011)

sad but not surprised that the show was a mess.  glad but not shocked that himay showed her tame side.  i'll have to check out her segment specifically...


----------



## My Friend (Nov 15, 2011)

Himay was not at all what some anticipated  I cringed when the brotha with the orange tie was speaking  

We have to keep the dialogue going  This subject is very painful to so many people that it needs to be exposed to take away it's power.

 People have to be ok with relaxers, weaves, naturals, braids, etc. The power and pain is not in the hairstyle but in the rejection and condesending remarks from other. 

We need to either compliment someone for something we think looks good on them or keep it moving without judgement or side eyes.


----------



## Amerie123 (Nov 15, 2011)

I cringed at a lot of this show.


----------



## Amerie123 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poohbear said:


> Maybe she's thinking about changing up her whole channel to make it more sophisticated and appropriate since she has made an appearance on the show. She don't wanna be seen cursing and rambling about random things anymore since she has more of an audience now.



she said it was an error on someone's part; something happened and that her videos should be back to normal soon. 



ZedianChic said:


> Derek J just proved much more he needs to learn about hair. Really? Unruly hair needs a relaxer? We have a long way to go....tsk tsk.



I really wish that Dr. Drew didn't cut him off to show off the fantasy hair, because I really wanted to see more of how he was going to explain to Kim Coles as to who and why would some women need relaxers. I mean really? We just went back to square one with that comment. 



reeko43 said:


> Shows like this are so predictable.  Played out just like I thought it would.
> 
> Was there resolution?  No
> Anything stated that we didn't alreaddy know? No
> ...



^^^ reeko43 MY SENTIMENTS EXACTLY!!!!!!!!


----------



## Solitude (Nov 15, 2011)

from the comments, I'm glad I didn't watch or record


----------



## longfroinghair (Nov 15, 2011)

My Goodness, I love Himay10nence

But...

I didn't recognize her without the cussing and comedic anger and rambling. Like straight up, didn't even recognize her.
LOL!
She's a different person.

and Great Last Words Kim Coles


----------



## ecadnacmc (Nov 16, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ApBXMF0cVsU&feature=youtube_gdata_player

This makeover is HORRIBLE!  Why is the solution always to cut natural hair off, especially if it's 4 textured.


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Nov 16, 2011)

ecadnacmc said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ApBXMF0cVsU&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> 
> This makeover is HORRIBLE! Why is the solution always to cut natural hair off, especially if it's 4 textured.


 What in the world did they do to her hair?????? OH MY GOSH!!!  That has to grow out!  How painful that grow out is going to be


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Nov 16, 2011)

2 hours to twist her hair for a twist out?  I don't think so


----------



## ecadnacmc (Nov 16, 2011)

^^^^ I thought the same thing. Mini twists maybe. But for a twist out refresher 15 min max.


----------



## theAlist (Nov 16, 2011)

On Himays channel there is a video of her explaining why her videos are private, so there is no need to speculate here and start false rumors.

Her daughter is adorable!!!!!  And I personally didn't like the cut, she says that she did so that's all that matters really.


----------



## empressri (Nov 16, 2011)

KiKi Homemaker said:


> On Himays channel there is a video of her explaining why her videos are private, so there is no need to speculate here and start false rumors.
> 
> Her daughter is adorable!!!!!  And I personally didn't like the cut, she says that she did so that's all that matters really.



Why stop speculating and stopping rumors? Isn't that the way things are done round these parts??


----------



## naturalTAN (Nov 16, 2011)

Je Ne Sais Quoi said:


> 2 hours to twist her hair for a twist out?  I don't think so



her hair was short. it took me a long time to twist when my hair was shorter because i had to do really small sections.


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Nov 16, 2011)

naturalTAN said:


> her hair was short. it took me a long time to twist when my hair was shorter because i had to do really small sections.



My hair is short and it takes me 30 minutes or less to do about 30 twists. Guess I just can't relate


----------



## Solitude (Nov 16, 2011)

ms-gg said:


> I liked the show overall.  They could have left Derek J's part off though.  That was so random...
> 
> But I thought they did a good job of picking people to represent each perspective.  I bet the producers thought Himmay would go H.A.M on that stage due to her youtube personality but she kept it classy.



Why was Derek J on there talking about black women's hair? I don't care for his persona.


----------



## Shadiyah (Nov 16, 2011)

Poohbear said:


> Maybe she's thinking about changing up her whole channel to make it more sophisticated and appropriate since she has made an appearance on the show. She don't wanna be seen cursing and rambling about random things anymore since she has more of an audience now.



she said she is having a website build so that is why her videos are gone but they all were not suppose to be made private the guy made a mistake. so she didn't want any rumors.


----------



## Shadiyah (Nov 16, 2011)

Solitude said:


> Why was Derek J on there talking about black women's hair? I don't care for his persona.



Solitude congrats on your exam I maybe late but that is so great to hear!!


----------



## Solitude (Nov 16, 2011)

Shadiyah

Thanks, and you're not late! I found out on the 3rd and I'm still reveling in the excitement of it all.


----------



## naturalTAN (Nov 16, 2011)

Je Ne Sais Quoi said:


> My hair is short and it takes me 30 minutes or less to do about 30 twists. Guess I just can't relate



Lucky you! I couldn't wait for my hair to get longer so I could do bigger sections. My arms used to be aching!


----------



## Shadiyah (Nov 16, 2011)

Solitude said:


> Shadiyah
> 
> Thanks, and you're not late! I found out on the 3rd and I'm still reveling in the excitement of it all.



Solitude this is really so great to see. we need to hear more stories like this.


----------



## thaidreams (Nov 16, 2011)

Chameleonchick said:


> So is there anyway to watch this online?



Anyone have a link to new the whole show?


----------



## discodumpling (Nov 16, 2011)

Ladies some clarity please....so the 1st look for HiMay was a weave and they cut it all off? AND HiMay you need to spend more time on the boards if you been natural since 1999 and you're still confused.


----------



## Guitarhero (Nov 16, 2011)

My Friend said:


> Well, Himay said she was going international...



I'm sorry, but Africa will devour her and spit her out.erplexed




cami88 said:


> I don't think it matters that he is not black. Are only black people allowed to be interested in/discuss black hair and the issues that come with it? I disagree with the sentiment expressed in this thread by a few others that this is a black thing and whites should keep their noses out.
> Whites have a reputation for being uneducated about issues that don't directly affect or concern them, eg. minority struggles, and they are often chastized by blacks for it. *So now, here we have a white man who appears to be interested in a 'black' issue (albeit, he is doing it solely for the ratings) and we are telling him that he should just 'mind his business'?*



It's not a Black issue...it's just hair.  Unemployment is an issue.  Steering in jobs and real estate are issues.  Unscrupulous banking practices directed towards certain communities with little access to services is an issue.  The media makes this an issue...it's not for the majority of Black women any more than white women trying to comb through tangly wet hair and complaining that HairSoNew is no longer made to ease the combing process.


----------



## discodumpling (Nov 16, 2011)

LOL! @ Dr. Drew being "interested" in this topic. Some misguided producer brought this topic to his doorstep...he can't BEGIN to comprehend what hair does ot does not mean to the Black community. ...everything is NOT for everybody.


----------



## BostonMaria (Nov 16, 2011)

I found a 2 minute video on Youtube with the guys talking
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8B5Z1WukhRA

Natural hair or Weave? video 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2xEcaPvvcAo&feature=channel_video_title

Does anybody have the link to the full episode?


----------



## Golden75 (Nov 16, 2011)

I got the show, but it was pretty much pointless.  Nothing new, like another poster said no resolution.  

I guess the only solution really is, who cares,  it's hair, natural, weave, permed/relaxed, jherri-curl, braids, fusion, color, short, long, whatever.  It just sucks that people feel they can make our hair a joke, and have so many misconceptions, that it just keeps perpetuating [sic?] stupid sterotypes, and beliefs that our hair is bad, especially in our own community.  

We as a people have to accept our hair, in all states.  But it seems if we keep having shows, showcasing how much some of us hate our hair, and the division, we will never move past it.  

It would be nice if these shows talked about maintenence, moisture/protein, quality products, being gentle, and what can lead to "bad hair".


----------



## *Frisky* (Nov 16, 2011)

discodumpling said:


> Ladies some clarity please....so the 1st look for HiMay was a weave and they cut it all off? AND HiMay you need to spend more time on the boards if you been natural since 1999 and you're still confused.


 
discodumpling

She had to be wearing a wig. I think once she figures out how to style her short cut it will be really cute on her. Her daughter is a sweetie.

I was shocked and enlightened when the men were giving their prospective. One of them said that all the long weave is becoming played out and I had been thinking this in the back of my mind for awhile. I still wear wigs/weaves but no where on the level that I used to. I can relate to the one chick saying she wears it at as a protective style but for the most part, I think she might wear it out of conveinence and habit.


----------



## Raspberry (Nov 16, 2011)

Golden75 said:


> It would be nice if these shows talked about maintenence, moisture/protein, quality products, being gentle, and what can lead to "bad hair".



I totally agree .  All the philosophizing, navel gazing, history dissection, etc. is kind of useless  when all most women need is practical tips on how to take care of their hair on a daily basis.  

The message that comes out of these shows is that some people have good hair, others don't.. if you don't have good hair learn to accept it. That kind of sucks as a take home philosophy...especially since having nice hair in whatever state isn't some miraculous ideal, it's just about technique and products.


----------



## Poohbear (Nov 16, 2011)

ecadnacmc said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ApBXMF0cVsU&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> 
> This makeover is HORRIBLE!  Why is the solution always to cut natural hair off, especially if it's 4 textured.



I felt the same way ecadnacmc.  Why she gotta cut her hair off to make it more manageable?  And making it look all spikey on top with added color? Ugh! Why didn't she style it with the length that HIMAY10NENCE had to begin with?  I wasn't all the way surprised given that the stylist herself has a really low cut. I bet when she got home, she put that afro wig/weave back in. I surely would have if I wore wigs or weaves.


----------



## Raspberry (Nov 16, 2011)

Poohbear said:


> I felt the same way @ecadnacmc.  Why she gotta cut her hair off to make it more manageable?  Why didn't she style it with the length that HIMAY10NENCE had to begin with?  I wasn't all the way surprised given that the stylist herself has a really low cut.


I thought the same thing, though the stylist did say her hair was damaged so maybe it was bad enough to warrant doing a BC...?

I dunno why it's so hard for them to find long haired naturals for these shows, they always perpetuate the idea that black women have to choose between damaged relaxed hair, weave, or short natural hair... like there's no other options.


----------



## Tiye (Nov 16, 2011)

Raspberry said:


> I thought the same thing, though the stylist did say her hair was damaged so maybe it was bad enough to warrant doing a BC...?
> 
> I dunno why it's so hard for them to find long haired naturals for these shows, they always perpetuate the idea that black women have to choose between damaged relaxed hair, weave, or short natural hair... like there's no other options.



Aren't long hair natural bloggers everywhere these days - getting mentions in major media including essence, NY Times, etc. How much more long hair PR is needed?? Plenty of women prefer short to medium length hair. Long is not the gold standard for everyone so nothing wrong with demo'ing a short natural style on HiMay. Haven't seen the show or even a single clip of the show but that's just my opinion.


----------



## Ms Kain (Nov 16, 2011)

transitioning? said:


> Sit down Dr.Drew you are not black. He needs to mind his own gosh darn business.


 


cami88 said:


> I don't think it matters that he is not black. Are only black people allowed to be interested in/discuss black hair and the issues that come with it? I disagree with the sentiment expressed in this thread by a few others that this is a black thing and whites should keep their noses out.
> 
> Whites have a reputation for being uneducated about issues that don't directly affect or concern them, eg. minority struggles, and they are often chastized by blacks for it. *So now, here we have a white man who appears to be interested in a 'black' issue* (*albeit, he is doing it solely for the ratings*)......


 

*@cami88* 

Ok wait.....

See that highlighted passage above? That is EXACTLY why some of us feel that he and people like him need to just stay in their lane. 

You said "*albeit, he is doing it solely for the ratings"* and I may be wrong but from what I understand "albeit" means that whatever is said after that word doesn't really matter. To me, the fact that he is doing it for ratings and *ratings = money*, IS an issue because this means that once again Black women are becoming a topic of discussion in order to keep them rolling in $dollars$ and cents! 

Think about it, as far back as the slave ship we’ve _always_ been used for profit in some form or another. Don't you think it's time that we stop being fodder and cash cows for every other group of people who want extra change in their pocket? Why is it that we are in 2011 and wp are _still _coming up with new and inventive ways to make money off of us? Why is it that we are justifying this by claiming that they are simply educating themselves? If they _truly_ wanted to educate themselves about our hair or anything else all they need to do is pick up a book, watch a documentary, hell....they can even talk to some of us on a personal level or something, but they don't. Do you see them dredging up shows about Jewish women and their money or Asian women and why they date outside of their race? No. Why? Because they know that digging into their business and trying to “fix” or sort out their “problems” won’t go over well with them. They know that if they try that with other groups of people (like Asians, Hispanics/Latinas or people who follow the Jewish faith) that they'll have their @$$es handed to them and they.don’t.want.none.of. it!!! But over in our camp, I guess we have established a precedence of allowing people to talk about us, over us and through us even when half of what they say isn’t true. We allow it and they keep doing it. It's that simple. 

So I agree with@transitioning? when she says that they need to stay out of our business. Anytime you see other people coming up with multiple shows discussing issues that have nothing to do with them but _coincidentally_ seems to make money for them, that looks less like education and more like exploitation to me! And when they reach past THOUSANDS of intelligent and articulate black women who have a sense of pride and decorum and go straight to the bottom of the barrel to find one that represents who _they_ want us to be? That's nothing short of a devisive measure to drive their "point" home and I'm not about to fall for the "banana in the tailpipe" trick and discount it as simply trying to get to know us.  

The way I figure it, if you want something different you've got to _do _something different so the sooner we all realize what is happening and create a united front when these situations come up (and I mean all at the same time), the sooner we will break these people’s pockets and they’ll have to look elsewhere for their entertainment and their meal tickets. After all, that's what every other group does and that's why they are NOT victimized like we tend to be. 

Werd. 

/rant


----------



## cami88 (Nov 16, 2011)

I haven't seen the show yet. I was in class/work when it aired. I did see the clip of her 'makeover' though. That cut really does nothing for her face. 

And what is her daughter's name? I couldn't catch it on the clip.


----------



## ManeStreet (Nov 16, 2011)

Raspberry said:


> I thought the same thing, though the stylist did say her hair was damaged so maybe it was bad enough to warrant doing a BC...?
> 
> I dunno why it's so hard for them to find long haired naturals for these shows, they always perpetuate the idea that black women have to choose between damaged relaxed hair, weave, or short natural hair... like there's no other options.


 
Raspberry I believe there were long haired naturals there. It's just more difficult to see "length" when hair is in a natural state. We all know about "shrinkage". My hair is mid back but with braidouts or wash n gos it between sl and apl. There's naturals on here that are wsl and beyond and you'd never realize it until they show length check pictures.


----------



## thaidreams (Nov 16, 2011)

I found a three part link on YouTube if anyone's interested in seeing more a few more bits from the show.


Check out this video on YouTube:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_zh3HWzkxTU&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## Raspberry (Nov 16, 2011)

Tiye said:


> *Aren't long hair natural bloggers everywhere these days - getting mentions in major media including essence, NY Times, etc. How much more long hair PR is needed?? *Plenty of women prefer short to medium length hair. Long is not the gold standard for everyone so nothing wrong with demo'ing a short natural style on HiMay. Haven't seen the show or even a single clip of the show but that's just my opinion.



It's great that long hair natural bloggers are more shine but among black women I rub shoulders with, many of them still aren't aware of them and believe the hype that black hair can't grow long unless special genetics are involved.  I'm not saying having long hair is the most important thing in the world, just that I recognize that length is a big deal for many women, I"m not speaking for all but some definitely need the encouragement that they can have long(er) hair if they want it.



ManeStreet said:


> @Raspberry I believe there were long haired naturals there. It's just more difficult to see "length" when hair is in a natural state. We all know about "shrinkage". My hair is mid back but with braidouts or wash n gos it between sl and apl. There's naturals on here that are wsl and beyond and you'd never realize it until they show length check pictures.



Yes, I definitely understand shrinkage. I was focusing specifically on the women they chose for the show panel. You're right that there could've been a couple long hair naturals...perhaps the loudest panelists were the ones I remembered.


----------



## curlyninjagirl (Nov 16, 2011)

Two thumbs up! This issue needs to be discussed as often as possible, ratings and entertainment value aside. *All* people should know about this issue, white, yellow, purple, what have you. We're not alone in this country. I have people in my life (non-black) who are still ignorant of this issue and at one point I was too. This show could be a wake up call for many or a few, doesn't matter the number.

There are still little girls crying every morning and every night about the texture of their hair and being made to feel inferior. We're not done talking about this issue by a long shot!!!


----------



## Golden75 (Nov 16, 2011)

curlyninjagirl said:


> Two thumbs up! This issue needs to be discussed as often as possible, ratings and entertainment value aside. *All* people should know about this issue, white, yellow, purple, what have you. We're not alone in this country. I have people in my life (non-black) who are still ignorant of this issue and at one point I was too. This show could be a wake up call for many or a few, doesn't matter the number.
> 
> *There are still little girls crying every morning and every night about the texture of their hair and being made to feel inferior. We're not done talking about this issue by a long shot*!!!


 
 I was thinking this while watching. That hopefully people will start to understand that these: "your hair is nappy, you need a perm, comb that ish, brillo pad", comments are hurtful, especially to children.  And even worse if it's coming from a parent/family.  I mean homegirl sitting up there still thinking her hair is bad, and she will forever-be-weaved, because hair hair ain't good enough


----------



## ecadnacmc (Nov 16, 2011)

Raspberry said:


> I thought the same thing, though the stylist did say her hair was damaged so maybe it was bad enough to warrant doing a BC...?
> 
> I dunno why it's so hard for them to find long haired naturals for these shows, they always perpetuate the idea that black women have to choose between damaged relaxed hair, weave, or short natural hair... like there's no other options.



Raspberry and if her hair was "damaged" why add color on top of it???


----------



## BostonMaria (Nov 16, 2011)

I'm kinda disappointed that himay10ance (or however you spell it) didn't act out or be more vocal. I want my money back LOL JK 


Sent from my fancy iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Raspberry (Nov 16, 2011)

ecadnacmc said:


> @Raspberry and if her hair was "damaged" why add color on top of it???


ecadnacmc I didn't even notice that, but yea you're right


----------



## naturalTAN (Nov 17, 2011)

Raspberry said:


> ecadnacmc I didn't even notice that, but yea you're right



she already had color and her ends were in dire need of a cut not a trim.


----------



## Valerie (Nov 17, 2011)

What is so sad, we are still having issues about good hair, bad hair. How long are we going to continue this? We can blame the slave masters, the racism, the system, but when do we take responsibility for ourselves.  I believe why more of these programmes are airing, because more women choose to become natural, there is a lot of information on youtube, workshops and many of us are celebrating us.

If black women really started to celebrate their hair, beauty etc, and open their eyes, many of the rubbish in our lives we would start to realise they do not help us and we will move on.  Black women taking control of their lives, we are taking control of our money and that is something very scaring to people who still want to control black women.  Those women who are cannot live without their weaves. That is their choice, God bless them!.  There is too much of what black women should do, we are big hard back  grown women.  People who don't like your hair, they need a serious Jesus beating, the one when he wrestles with Jacob all night.


----------

